#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Preggy si Misis bisan wala si Mister

## denis_jay

seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:

si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw..  :sad: 

kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..

----------


## nab_uang

INFIDELITY.... tintasyon jud kaau ni sya....

Sa pinas... labi na lonely ang wife ug walay kaistorya... she needs someone to comfort her during her loneness... unya na-timingan si PARE!!! PATAY!!!... pero ubos ra kaau nga case ...


Mas RAMPANT ang mga HUSBAND or WIFE who's working abroad... nga dula-dula og kalayo!!!... nobody can deny this...

----------


## Onins

I know someone na gwapa, bata, sexy, ang iya husband(ex) naa sa Saudi ng work, naa na sila usa ka anak. Sige mi ug party ato, ang iya bestfriend is my GF(ex), sus every bar and party na maadtuan maduolan jud sya ug laki lagi nya dili mansad tawon mudili! Grabiha ato niya lagi! Pag-abot sa iya bana naturally daghan kaayo sya nadunggan pero gitulon lang niya wala sya nituo but there was one time na nabasahan niya ang message from one of her boys! Mao to nakigbulag ang husband gidala niya ang ilang anak. That was four years ago, just saw her last week, still the same her, gwapa and sexy. Rumor has it na mahilig gihapon sya. hahay. Ang kaluoy pajud sa husband coz they were married and had a child pero never ang girl ni BJ niya, dili man ganahan ang girl! Sus kay pagbalik niya from Saudi, maayo naman kaayo muBJ ang girl! atut! gitudluan diay sa uban! faet!

----------


## Zirv

mao na sa mga seaman.....

ayaw gyud mo pagminyo dayon.....

pag single sa mo ug pag tigum......

----------


## dexterdal

> I know someone na gwapa, bata, sexy, ang iya husband(ex) naa sa Saudi ng work, naa na sila usa ka anak. Sige mi ug party ato, ang iya bestfriend is my GF(ex), sus every bar and party na maadtuan maduolan jud sya ug laki lagi nya dili mansad tawon mudili! Grabiha ato niya lagi! Pag-abot sa iya bana naturally daghan kaayo sya nadunggan pero gitulon lang niya wala sya nituo but there was one time na nabasahan niya ang message from one of her boys! Mao to nakigbulag ang husband gidala niya ang ilang anak. That was four years ago, just saw her last week, still the same her, gwapa and sexy. Rumor has it na mahilig gihapon sya. hahay. Ang kaluoy pajud sa husband coz they were married and had a child pero never ang girl ni BJ niya, dili man ganahan ang girl! Sus kay pagbalik niya from Saudi, maayo naman kaayo muBJ ang girl! atut! gitudluan diay sa uban! faet!


hahaha, atut ba ani. bai asa ang girl naa dri sa cebu?

----------


## nab_uang

^^

bro, na-ingtriga ka sa Gal nga maau na mo-BJ?.... hehehe...

----------


## dexterdal

> ^^
> 
> bro, na-ingtriga ka sa Gal nga maau na mo-BJ?.... hehehe...


yup. hahahahhaha

----------


## Generals

Louya sa guy ani uy... mao pa ang nag work, mao pa jud ang na victim...  :sad:

----------


## denis_jay

mao gyud, ang reason man sad sa girl bro kay mao na sugot cya makigminyo para theyl be together nya biyaan ra diay cya, ang guy sad nahan ug secure nga future so tigom sa nya wyl gatigom gusto sad cya ug security mao na makigminyo..

by the way kinsa man na girl nga maau mo bj kadto sexy and gwapa and hilig sad? hehehe i-pm lang nya sa mga lonely istoryans dria hehhe

----------


## dexterdal

> mao gyud, ang reason man sad sa girl bro kay mao na sugot cya makigminyo para theyl be together nya biyaan ra diay cya, ang guy sad nahan ug secure nga future so tigom sa nya wyl gatigom gusto sad cya ug security mao na makigminyo..
> 
> by the way kinsa man na girl nga maau mo bj kadto sexy and gwapa and hilig sad? hehehe i-pm lang nya sa mga lonely istoryans dria hehhe


wahahahhaha.. ikaw bai lonely ka? hahhahhahaha

----------


## gossamer

hayahaya ni pare ah!
naa pa jud monthly allotment...
 :cheesy:   :cheesy:

----------


## akonasadni

pwede apil sa lonely istoryans bro? wahehehehe

pagkalwgaw aning mga panghitabo-a oi... pero tinuod jud ni

----------


## xtian_hero

wow.... grabeh.. sakita aning mga istorya ninyo oi.... haaay.. hilom na lang pod ko... wa ko masabe.. good luck na lang...

i think.. the moral of this story is.... :Huh: ..... becareful how you choose.... coz you might end w/ the wrong one... 

kaya.. humanap ka ng PANGIT at ibingin mong tunay...

----------


## dexterdal

^^^^ hahahhaha

----------


## denis_jay

wahahahhaha.. ikaw bai lonely ka? hahhahhahaha - dili na bro hehehe pass ko ana adto lang na sa uban dra hehe

naa diay ko nalimtan ug add, ani ni mga bro for three years sige sila toot ni misis kadto uyab pa sila wala gyud withdraw wala jud mausik sulod gyud permi coz gusto sa guy mabuntisan niya ang girl para sure na ma iyaha pero nakasal nalang cya wala pa gihapon na buntis ang girl, what if ikaw ang guy nya incapable diay ka makapabuntis sa gurl, sugot nalang ka nga naay lain mitampo total d ba-og man ka? can you forgive her? are u willing to start over again?  :undecided: 

true to life bya ni mga bro dili ni true to lie  :cheesy:

----------


## Generals

> kaya.. humanap ka ng PANGIT at ibingin mong tunay...


Bati-a sad ani uy! is there no other way??  :huh:

----------


## Generals

> wahahahhaha.. ikaw bai lonely ka? hahhahhahaha - dili na bro hehehe pass ko ana adto lang na sa uban dra hehe
> 
> naa diay ko nalimtan ug add, ani ni mga bro for three years sige sila toot ni misis kadto uyab pa sila wala gyud withdraw wala jud mausik sulod gyud permi coz gusto sa guy mabuntisan niya ang girl para sure na ma iyaha pero nakasal nalang cya wala pa gihapon na buntis ang girl, what if ikaw ang guy nya incapable diay ka makapabuntis sa gurl, sugot nalang ka nga naay lain mitampo total d ba-og man ka? can you forgive her? are u willing to start over again? 
> 
> true to life bya ni mga bro dili ni true to lie


Hmmm... Lisod sad nang Ba-og ka. But maslisod huna-hunaon if lain maka tag-iya sa imong ganahan...  :sad:

----------


## black_vixen

> I know someone na gwapa, bata, sexy, ang iya husband(ex) naa sa Saudi ng work, naa na sila usa ka anak. Sige mi ug party ato, ang iya bestfriend is my GF(ex), sus every bar and party na maadtuan maduolan jud sya ug laki lagi nya dili mansad tawon mudili! Grabiha ato niya lagi! Pag-abot sa iya bana naturally daghan kaayo sya nadunggan pero gitulon lang niya wala sya nituo but there was one time na nabasahan niya ang message from one of her boys! Mao to nakigbulag ang husband gidala niya ang ilang anak. That was four years ago, just saw her last week, still the same her, gwapa and sexy. Rumor has it na mahilig gihapon sya. hahay. Ang kaluoy pajud sa husband coz they were married and had a child pero never ang girl ni BJ niya, dili man ganahan ang girl! Sus kay pagbalik niya from Saudi, maayo naman kaayo muBJ ang girl! atut! gitudluan diay sa uban! faet!


tsk tsk tsk tsk, immoral oi! nagpadala xa sa temptation.
dli xa faithful enough sa iyang husband. so bad! dli mau, dli na kaya
xa teenager, and marriage is not a game. being committed is not for fun.
and to think, hahahaha, gwapa sexy kamao mo BJ kai na kat.un sa lain? hahaha, WTH!

----------


## baby_jenie

whatta gurl she is!
how old is she naman beh?

----------


## edgeknife

mao na advise sa mga girls, don't marry a seaman, mga ahente, and kanang mag work abroad...

----------


## tolstoi

nya ang mister mga bro wala pud kaha laing pamilya sa gawas??  :evil:

----------


## Ms.Beau

> mao na advise sa mga girls, don't marry a seaman, mga ahente, and kanang mag work abroad...


ayaw sad oi. perhaps lower the the retirement age of this group to 30? they wont be allowed to marry before retirement. toinks. pwede ba kaha ni himuong balaod.

----------


## denis_jay

23 pa ang gurl, mamords pa gyud hinog sa panahon, even karon nga 3 months preggy cya samot man hinoon ka yummy hehehe..ang guy is 29 na

thats true, ayaw gyud mo panguyab ug MEDREP grabe na ilang life i know several of medreps dra sa cebu, dmgte, davao, cagayan and dri sa bohol and NOt ONE is not playing fire, game kaau espcly mga girls ambot ana nila sa mga guys ok lang na dili naman na ikatingala hehehe

----------


## Generals

> mao na advise sa mga girls, don't marry a seaman, mga ahente, and kanang mag work abroad...


hehe luoya ani nila uy... daghan mansad gud temtation sa gawas....  :sad:

----------


## Generals

> nya ang mister mga bro wala pud kaha laing pamilya sa gawas??


good question! naa kahay makatubag ani?  :smiley:

----------


## rudjard

> mao na advise sa mga girls, don't marry a seaman, mga ahente, and kanang mag work abroad...



ako bro seaman man, wla nalng diay miy katungod magminyo? ka harsh agay !  :smiley: 

bitaw, from seaman's point of view nu... as much as possible gusto bya mi dli malayo sa among pamilya or uyab. knsa guy gusto magkalagyo. filipino seafarers holds half of the world's seatrade among all other nationals. 
back to the issue.... dli man sad lalim bro leaving once family while away for 9 months to a year contract. imagine nig panganak sa mrs. nya mo larga ang bana, nig uli niya almost one year old na ang baby then few months later balik nsad the following yr mo lakaw na ang baby. nig kakita sa bata sa amahan unang kita gyd mo likay, mahadlok others even ask" who is this guy giving me toys and chocolates". isn't that heart-breaking sa parents but this scenario would seems like kataw-anan sa uban.

then this thread came BUNTIS SI MISIS -- wow faet! murag gi paagi lang cgro nis text dah!
this really likeyly to happen if ang magtiayon kuwang ug pagsalig sa usag-usa. both have to suffer man ani not just one, even mga anak kung naa na.

kng pwede pa lang dha lang sa atua makatrabaho and earn as much as these OFWs are earning i believe no one would wanted to leave there family. they would have a strong foundation sa family. 
my views.  :mrgreen:

----------


## denis_jay

btaw d gyud lalim inyong situation bro, unsaon pud ni atong country wa man maau ika offer sa atoa..

ako uncle sad, engr sa saudi, gud boy gyud hinoon to, when he left iya gipatipo iyang bro sa ilang haws para mobantay sa iyang family, ang ending is si bro gidakit si misis apil ilang money and other properties gibaligya pag uli niya ol whats left are several closed bank account, mga anak nga wala nagtarong ug skol ug mga utang..louy lagi

----------


## Generals

> back to the issue.... dli man sad lalim bro leaving once family while away for 9 months to a year contract. imagine nig panganak sa mrs. nya mo larga ang bana, nig uli niya almost one year old na ang baby then few months later balik nsad the following yr mo lakaw na ang baby. nig kakita sa bata sa amahan unang kita gyd mo likay, mahadlok others even ask" who is this guy giving me toys and chocolates". isn't that heart-breaking sa parents but this scenario would seems like kataw-anan sa uban.


di jud lalim, you cant see your child grow up... murag wa na kaila ang bata nimo...  :sad:

----------


## Generals

> btaw d gyud lalim inyong situation bro, unsaon pud ni atong country wa man maau ika offer sa atoa..
> 
> ako uncle sad, engr sa saudi, gud boy gyud hinoon to, when he left iya gipatipo iyang bro sa ilang haws para mobantay sa iyang family, ang ending is si bro gidakit si misis apil ilang money and other properties gibaligya pag uli niya ol whats left are several closed bank account, mga anak nga wala nagtarong ug skol ug mga utang..louy lagi


Luoya sad ani uy... gi unsa kaha niya iyang bro noh?

----------


## nab_uang

> ako bro seaman man, wla nalng diay miy katungod magminyo? ka harsh agay ! 
> 
> bitaw, from seaman's point of view nu... as much as possible gusto bya mi dli malayo sa among pamilya or uyab. knsa guy gusto magkalagyo. filipino seafarers holds half of the world's seatrade among all other nationals. 
> back to the issue.... dli man sad lalim bro leaving once family while away for 9 months to a year contract. imagine nig panganak sa mrs. nya mo larga ang bana, nig uli niya almost one year old na ang baby then few months later balik nsad the following yr mo lakaw na ang baby. nig kakita sa bata sa amahan unang kita gyd mo likay, mahadlok others even ask" who is this guy giving me toys and chocolates". isn't that heart-breaking sa parents but this scenario would seems like kataw-anan sa uban.
> 
> then this thread came BUNTIS SI MISIS -- wow faet! murag gi paagi lang cgro nis text dah!
> this really likeyly to happen if ang magtiayon kuwang ug pagsalig sa usag-usa. both have to suffer man ani not just one, even mga anak kung naa na.
> 
> kng pwede pa lang dha lang sa atua makatrabaho and earn as much as these OFWs are earning i believe no one would wanted to leave there family. they would have a strong foundation sa family. 
> my views.  :mrgreen:


mao jud ni ang problema... kong ang amahan nagtrabaho sa abroad or seaman....

kay ang imong anak maglisod jud og ila kong kinsa ka...  :huh: 

usahay ma-shocked lang ka... kay tawgon paka og Uncle or Manoy...  :Shocked: 

ang naka faet jud ani... kong wala ang amahan... ang imong anak adto na mag-PAPA sa inyong silingan...   :crying:

----------


## if_i_aint_got_u

kaluoy pud tawn sa nanarbaho sa layo ois.. nya mangabit pa jud ang asawa ngari...
hahaaaaayyyy.... karma lng nya ana nila oi....  :evil:

----------


## Generals

Lisod jud if not present, kay way maka bantay sa campo...  :huh:

----------


## gossamer

kuyawan na nuon si mister...  :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:

----------


## donki

Mao na!
kamong wala pa nangaminyo, collect and select the best..dili BEAST ha...  :clap:

----------


## gossamer

saunz... 
kay si mister, mingawon... sulod man mga hubo2...

si misis, d man sad magpa alkanse...

pero mas hayahay jud si pare...
hahahaha.....

----------


## Generals

> si misis, d man sad magpa alkanse...


na sakpan tingali.

haha  :love:

----------


## bokiratx

k rana oi hightech nagud tarun wala ta kahibalo bassin gitext lang ni mister hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## Generals

maybe gi agi lang sa webcam...  :cheesy:

----------


## mata_hari

this situation is very likely to happen jud, specially now... murag pang MMK.

pero i know dili jud malikayan ni misis ang iya kamingaw... when my Father went abroad for 2 years, i know my Mom missed him pero she has four kids to feed, each of us have our own needs she needs to attend.. she is in the teaching profession, she has class records to fill, tutorials on the weekend, lesson plans... ERGO, she has no time for balderdash nor even think about seeing other people nor think about cheating..

but she knows very well that my Father has at least sleep with someone during her absence. as she explained it to us, so long as we finish our education with my Father helping out.. she doesn't mind. 

i know this world sux big time with MAchismo complex and everything, that it is OK for men to cheat and women should not. but i guess we should start to accept that women are starting to do things that men do. lain lang jud tan awon... specially if ma pregnant.. lain jud.but sooner or later, that would no longer be a taboo. 

if i were a SEAMAN, i could have left my other half, with a lot of kids to feed, some *****, vibrator and other paraphernalias to help her out sa iyang kamingaw. 

buy her a laptop with webcam and internet access... have a fixed time to chat with her if possible everyday... make her feel that she is still a QUEEN even if you are not around...

just don't her room to cheat.. that's all... and for men to... try not to... hehehe. para fair.

----------


## jennesse

I didn't see this something new.

Priest, Celebrities, Presidents....
They do stuff that "are" IMMORAL...

----------


## Generals

> I didn't see this something new.
> 
> Priest, Celebrities, Presidents....
> They do stuff that "are" IMMORAL...



daghan bitaw ni sa news noh?

----------


## SMOKOYZKIE

ahh tabla ra na si mister og si misis, kay si mister sige pud na og dribol labi na kung adtos abroad

----------


## cebuportal

Mao na kong moENTER mo aning na sitwasyon expect the worst nalang gyud pero its worth risking man pud kong love gyud pud nimo pero depende na gyud na nimo kong imo bang matulon hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## burn

luoya ni mister uy gi gago man ni misis....hehehehe  :police:

----------


## Generals

> Mao na kong moENTER mo aning na sitwasyon expect the worst nalang gyud pero its worth risking man pud kong love gyud pud nimo pero depende na gyud na nimo kong imo bang matulon hehehe


mao. high risk jud ni nga mga situation.

----------


## denis_jay

i posted this situation not just becuase i wanted to share this sad true story of my friend to everyone para maka share sad mo sa inyong point of view ani nga situation but also because na threaten sad ko, my gf is in canada though i know her like the back of my hand and i know she's not bigaon nga bisan kinsa lang patolan but still ma threaten gihapon ko the distance itself is a huge factor na that could ruin what weve built in the past four yrs, mao na bisan unsa gyud akong buhaton, we make it a point na we go onlyn every morning (evening sa ilaha) and i make it sure na i call her 2 to four times a week (30 mins per call), if mag online mi and mo request cya na mag live show ko over d webcam aw buhaton jud hahaha anything para kay kumander ngita pa lang cya ug lain hahaha btaw my point here is do what you think its best no matter how hard or embarrassing or expensive it is to keep in touch with ur lover you know man sad ba nga she's worth it :mrgreen:

----------


## cebuportal

Bro,

Just watch Cheaters sa Channel 39 Reality Zone, mao gyud ni topic mga infidels hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## jofox

what a sad story! para nako mapasaylo nako oi...pero dili nami magtipon...og ako jud sya patipunon sa iyang laki og mangita nalang ko og lain......naa gud ko daghan money...sakit at first pro imo nlang na dawaton kay dili man kaagwanta sa katol, ang reason nga gimingaw dili na mao,kung naa sya respect sa iyang bana...dli jud xa mopaduol sa tnang mga temptation.... kay mag jerjer man gani na ang kinason "shells" nga yuta ra ang kinaon og ang lubot nila is mga bato ang taw pakaha...so gudluck nalng sa mga nahingtundan

----------


## Generals

> i posted this situation not just becuase i wanted to share this sad true story of my friend to everyone para maka share sad mo sa inyong point of view ani nga situation but also because na threaten sad ko, my gf is in canada though i know her like the back of my hand and i know she's not bigaon nga bisan kinsa lang patolan but still ma threaten gihapon ko the distance itself is a huge factor na that could ruin what weve built in the past four yrs, mao na bisan unsa gyud akong buhaton, we make it a point na we go onlyn every morning (evening sa ilaha) and i make it sure na i call her 2 to four times a week (30 mins per call), if mag online mi and mo request cya na mag live show ko over d webcam aw buhaton jud hahaha anything para kay kumander ngita pa lang cya ug lain hahaha btaw my point here is do what you think its best no matter how hard or embarrassing or expensive it is to keep in touch with ur lover you know man sad ba nga she's worth it :mrgreen:


yes very important that she is worth it jud.   :smiley:

----------


## bokiratx

ay dah ang tawag ana kay magic!

----------


## Generals

> ay dah ang tawag ana kay magic!


daghan na kaayo magician ani...

----------


## tolstoi

immaculate conception cguro ni =)

----------


## earljahn

katol siguro kaayo....

----------


## denis_jay

yep katol, basin si pare anad sad to mo kawt hehehe

----------


## earljahn

basin OK kaayo pag katol ni pare....

----------


## dexterdal

mas dagko kaayo gubot kung preggy c mister bisan wala c misis. hahahahaha

----------


## Generals

> mas dagko kaayo gubot kung preggy c mister bisan wala c misis. hahahahaha


haha mas kuyaw jud!

----------


## bokiratx

lagi saun taman mahuyang man si mister kaysa ni misis  :cheesy:

----------


## psyd_1

pagkapait sad ani uy...

naa jud ning mga butangana..ni exist jud ni..but mas rampant cguro tong tua sa abroad nga nagduwa ug kalayo..
sus mangapaso jud basta di maghinay..hahahaha

----------


## kamikaze426

ka dakong binuag! Dako gyud ning gubot

----------


## mike_iansat

ok ra na kay ang bana seaman man... meaning every port... report. tsk tsk. mas daghan d i chicks ang bana!

----------


## astroboyreal

kung ako ana, buwagan nako oi... hahaha

----------


## bokiratx

ayaw kay dili paka ana...way kapoy ginansya dayun hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## Generals

> ok ra na kay ang bana seaman man... meaning every port... report.


haha!  :clap:

----------


## junenine

I heard a lot of this type of situations before. My neighbor's husband works in Saudi and she has an afair an got pregnant while he was away. The husband actually accepted her after all what had happened. He treated the kid as if his and they move on with their lives.

Forgiving and giving someone a second chance are such a difficult things to do when it comes to relationship but if you really love this person... it is worthed.

----------


## evs

things like this is bound to happen when couples are far from each other. common na kaayo ni sa atoa. i felt sorry for the MR. in this case.

----------


## earljahn

It will really happen if someone cant resist temptation....  :undecided:

----------


## bokiratx

ahahay nag kuan man mao nang nakuan hehehe ay lagi mo pag kuan hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## Generals

> I heard a lot of this type of situations before. My neighbor's husband works in Saudi and she has an afair an got pregnant while he was away. The husband actually accepted her after all what had happened. He treated the kid as if his and they move on with their lives.


impressive husband... uwawa kaha sa wife ani noh?

----------


## bokiratx

> I heard a lot of this type of situations before. My neighbor's husband works in Saudi and she has an afair an got pregnant while he was away. The husband actually accepted her after all what had happened. He treated the kid as if his and they move on with their lives.
> 
> Forgiving and giving someone a second chance are such a difficult things to do when it comes to relationship but if you really love this person... it is worthed.


nah ako kaha unsaon nalang kung ingon ani?.....guba siguro ang pamilya bah

----------


## Generals

> nah ako kaha unsaon nalang kung ingon ani?.....guba siguro ang pamilya bah


sayang sad... the husband might have gave in to save the family.

----------


## bokiratx

> sayang sad... the husband might have gave in to save the family.


mao lagi ni ang rason nganong dili ko magminyo hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## crush_23

> 23 pa ang gurl, mamords pa gyud hinog sa panahon, even karon nga 3 months preggy cya samot man hinoon ka yummy hehehe..ang guy is 29 na
> 
> thats true, ayaw gyud mo panguyab ug MEDREP grabe na ilang life i know several of medreps dra sa cebu, dmgte, davao, cagayan and dri sa bohol and NOt ONE is not playing fire, game kaau espcly mga girls ambot ana nila sa mga guys ok lang na dili naman na ikatingala hehehe


sure ka aning NOT one is not playing fire?hmmm

----------


## bokiratx

yeah man ana mana....."game kana ba?.....game nah!"

----------


## peg

Absent man gud si mr. naay ni sub. hehe. 
basin naa pud assistant si mr. ngadto while wala si misis sa iyang tungod... wa ta kabalo...
case to case basis ngali na oi.





> 23 pa ang gurl, mamords pa gyud hinog sa panahon, even karon nga 3 months preggy cya samot man hinoon ka yummy hehehe..ang guy is 29 na
> 
> thats true, ayaw gyud mo panguyab ug MEDREP grabe na ilang life i know several of medreps dra sa cebu, dmgte, davao, cagayan and dri sa bohol and NOt ONE is not playing fire, game kaau espcly mga girls ambot ana nila sa mga guys ok lang na dili naman na ikatingala hehehe


sure ka?... mga pila ka percent?

----------


## Generals

> Absent man gud si mr. naay ni sub. hehe. 
> basin naa pud assistant si mr. ngadto while wala si misis sa iyang tungod... wa ta kabalo...
> case to case basis ngali na oi.


hehe basin nagduwa-duwa sad ngadto....  :smiley:

----------


## earljahn

ganahan siguro siya duwa duwa.... lingaw siguro....  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## Generals

maybe way lingaw...

----------


## earljahn

:clap:

----------


## sweetstacy

well there are just some women who are sooooo unfaithful,and id like to rip their eyes out!i have friends who arent' contented with one boy,murag mangatol gyud ba!grabe kaayo!grrrrrrr...hahay...

----------


## Generals

> well there are just some women who are sooooo unfaithful,and id like to rip their eyes out!i have friends who arent' contented with one boy,murag mangatol gyud ba!grabe kaayo!grrrrrrr...hahay...


why kaha ni ?

----------


## earljahn

ganahan siguro lain lain tilawan....

----------


## bokiratx

> ganahan siguro lain lain tilawan....


yup flavor of the day mana

----------


## earljahn

kuyawa kung ingon ana ma partner..... he he he

----------


## bokiratx

oi kapower ana hehehe

----------


## earljahn

basin sa sobra power ma pasahan ka sa iya nakuha na power.... he he he

----------


## bokiratx

> basin sa sobra power ma pasahan ka sa iya nakuha na power.... he he he


mao sad hehehe

----------


## LytSlpr

Kung ako ng asawa, ako ng patyon. No Kidding!

----------


## sassy_suzzy

i smell TROUBLE... saon nalang...

----------


## bokiratx

hay dili pamo ana walay kapoy ginansya dayon hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## earljahn

maayo ana ilansang sa cross..........he he he

----------


## Shofu

BAsin the "Choosen One" si Misis  :clap:

----------


## tolstoi

immaculate conception  :2funny:

----------


## bokiratx

magic

----------


## godsaint

buwagan na lang gyud na sa bana kay lain man kaau na sa iyang side.Mahimo syang kataw-anan sa ubang tawo.depende sad na sa pondasyon sa pagpuyo.Kay naa ubang babaye bisag pila na ka tuig wla ilang bana loyal man gyapon ug honest sila sa ilang pares.Ambot ka sa ilang mga bana abroad?Wla sad ka to naghimas sa laing paa?  :cheesy:

----------


## cebuportal

Talented si Misis...as the song goes I can make it without you...hahaha  :Smiley:

----------


## earljahn

Maabilidad...

----------


## burn_my_eyes

No..No..No... divine intervention lagi ni.  :cheesy:

----------


## earljahn

:smiley:

----------


## bokiratx

magic hehehe saun taman nagdali man  :cheesy:

----------


## earljahn

mi enter ug lain.....

----------


## kamikaze426

Its more like lain ang naka enter... hehehe

----------


## sheka

naka enter sa lain.. or wa naka antos ngita jd og lain. paliwat og lain basin lain ang liwat sa hubby hahaa  :Smiley:  suway sa uban basin same og result/ or ni ok ok gamy  :Smiley:

----------


## ej___

Actually, naa koy cousin nga seaman nga ingon ani ang situation. They have already 2 kids.

Kaso, pagbalik niya kay preggy si Misis. Ang nakabuntis kay ang ka-shipmate nga gipadalhan ug money 

sa ako cousin para ihatag ni Misis. Ang ka-shipmate kay X-bf ni misis. Wala kahibaw si cousin.

Solution ni cousin, gibuwagan si Misis. Tagam hinoon. 

Next move ni cousin, mangita ug laing gurl nga masaligan. Weder weder man lang daw kono

ang life sa taw.  :mrgreen:

----------


## Generals

lisod sad na da...

----------


## denis_jay

> Actually, naa koy cousin nga seaman nga ingon ani ang situation. They have already 2 kids.
> 
> Kaso, pagbalik niya kay preggy si Misis. Ang nakabuntis kay ang ka-shipmate nga gipadalhan ug money 
> 
> sa ako cousin para ihatag ni Misis. Ang ka-shipmate kay X-bf ni misis. Wala kahibaw si cousin.
> 
> Solution ni cousin, gibuwagan si Misis. Tagam hinoon. 
> 
> Next move ni cousin, mangita ug laing gurl nga masaligan. Weder weder man lang daw kono
> ...


hehehe amen to dat braderr wederr wederr lang hehehe

----------


## dexterdal

kinsay mga misis dri, na wala c mister? hehehehhehehe

----------


## takumi

ako! wala akong mister diri  :crying:

----------


## ej___

Asa man d-i imohang mister Takumi? 

Ganahan ka anang weder weder? Hehehehe . . .  :wink: 

Lisod na kaayo.  :cheesy:

----------


## takumi

hahaha joke ra na oi...nag ask man gud si dexterdal kinsa mga minyo wala mga bana diri...ni tingog lang ko hehehe

pero di man ko weder weder...so don't worry...  :Azn: 

bitaw, lisod baya wala ang bana sa tupad...mapug-ngan man ang biga, mas maka pugung man gani ang babaye sa biga kaysa lalake...dili nalang nako huna huna-on kay unsa ra man nang biga mawala ra man na kung imo lang ikatug hehehe

Inig ugma kung maka feel na pud ug biga..aw tug na pud hahaha 

ana ra ka simple!

----------


## joshbonz

na.. mao na na karon.. 

mao na giingon nga, day, ngano man tawn ni enter ka nga wala ko sa imong kiliran!...

----------


## lylemark

aw ana jud na.. mingawon man... so mangita jud ka pahimongtan ang bae..

----------


## rey04

very good kay naka accept siya and he moved on. this is common to women who had husbands abroad. temptation is always around the corner. mao nang dire lang ko pinas kay ang baji karon liberated na kaayo. kung anong kaya ng lalake ay kaya din ng mga babae,hehehe...






> Actually, naa koy cousin nga seaman nga ingon ani ang situation. They have already 2 kids.
> 
> Kaso, pagbalik niya kay preggy si Misis. Ang nakabuntis kay ang ka-shipmate nga gipadalhan ug money 
> 
> sa ako cousin para ihatag ni Misis. Ang ka-shipmate kay X-bf ni misis. Wala kahibaw si cousin.
> 
> Solution ni cousin, gibuwagan si Misis. Tagam hinoon. 
> 
> Next move ni cousin, mangita ug laing gurl nga masaligan. Weder weder man lang daw kono
> ...

----------


## ronz_rodz

nah.. lahi na jud ni nga storya... si misis basin kiatan... hehee!!

----------


## Dorothea

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


Motuo gyud ko nga true story kay nahitabo ni sa akong amigo. He was working in South Korea for about a year, when suddenly na preggy iyang wife. Dili man pud ta maka ingon nga iyaha ang baby, unsa nag hibernate iyang sperm for a year, then usa pa mi effect sa babae? LOL

Sa sitwasyon pud anang asawa sa seaman, ang babae gyud ang sad-an ana, 100% bisan bale balehon pa. In the first place, she knew she was marrying a seaman, and she was fully aware what that meant. If she didn't like the idea of her husband being away from her for months on end, then she should have married a bum who'll stay with her 24/7. 

Wala pud siya'y uwaw. Wala siya kahibaw unsa kalisod kinabuhi sa seaman, aside sa kamingaw, dili lalim mag tiltil ug taya sa barko oi. Kana tanan gi antos na sa iyang bana para maka provide sa pamilya. Ka suerte anang bayhana kung buot huna hunaon, murag donya iyang life ga dawat ug alote every month. Nagpa buntis pa gyud, not only is she an ingrata, she's also stupid. Nagpalit nalang unta siya ug ***** or vibrator kung wala na gyud siya ka antos sa katol. LOL

----------


## edge827

:police:   :police:   :police:  hala ka patay ka

----------


## ej___

Daghan na jud kaayo nga mga babaye/asawa karon nga magpakalalake.  :mrgreen:

Ang kaparat lang, masipyat gani kay moburot ang babaye.  :undecided: 

So, looy pud tawn ang mga mister nga naa sa layo. Hinoon, daghan naman pud single nga

ladies karon nga willing modawat ug minyo nga laki. Ehemmmm.  :Azn: 

Sakto ba?  :Shocked:

----------


## amico

gilugos siguro sa engkanto bai. kay mao mana ang mga giingon sa mga albularyo. puti gani iyang anak gikan na sa engkanto. kana pung itom kay gikan na sa kapre. unya kung pirti pud gamaya gikan kana sa dwende.  :Cheesy:

----------


## ej___

Hahaha. Basin pud ug gibarang bro kay moburot man ang tiyan. 9months after pa mobuto. Hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## bokiratx

magic nah siya hehehe

----------


## carmie

hahayst tinuod na guys kanang sa mga seaman ba? every port report every place replace? I also read from the newpaper that men who are prone to HIV are mostly OFWs and sea-man. . . .

----------


## amico

> Hahaha. Basin pud ug gibarang bro kay moburot man ang tiyan. 9months after pa mobuto. Hehehe


puede pud, bai. hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## Jack

ha!?!

...mister no come...
...baby come...
...how come?...

----------


## bokiratx

magic?...

----------


## ngehhh

nndota sad anang mka asawa ka og sexy and gwapa oie..
hehehe...pero yaw lng ng mangita og lain...

mag seaman bya utna ko..di nlng oie
ehhehe

----------


## ngehhh

> ha!?!
> 
> ...mister no come...
> ...baby come...
> ...how come?...


wahahahah!!saunz

----------


## caspey

ouch sakita pd ana oi.. arang2x pa ang laki mangitag lain kay medyo natural naman na pero ang babae.. paita jd ana.. d jd na maau..

----------


## shimiyu

OT:

Mr. OFW: _How come, I come, baby come?_

----------


## shimiyu

mao nang di ko mag-seaman. wahahahaha

----------


## shimiyu

sakit gyud na bai. I once met a sailor guy who was two-timed by his wife. The pain in his face was just.. well beyond words.

And to think that a seaman is faced with more temptation than the home-alone wife. I know that, my dad's a seaman too.

----------


## haika_girl

ka wlay puangod ni misis wa mn lng nalouy sa iyang mister nga ng-agwanta sa kamingaw to give his family a better life.. 
so to all u single guys outhere, pilia jud ng asawa nga mabilin ug balay aron dli mo mgmahay.

----------


## harryperales

the best thing a man should do if he decides to be a seaman, is to choose a girl whom he give 100% trust nga mabilin nya sa balay even if his miles away before getting into marriage. If you believe nga you are married to a woman who likes getting laid every night then no doubt you cant leave her without her fooling around with your PARE or just about any guy he meets when she feels like doing it(the S*X thing) LOLZ

----------


## shimiyu

ok ra man kung preggy si misis pero wala si mister.. basta ang hinungdan si mister gyud haha

----------


## Velvett

> ka wlay puangod ni misis wa mn lng nalouy sa iyang mister nga ng-agwanta sa kamingaw to give his family a better life.. 
> so to all u single guys outhere, pilia jud ng asawa nga mabilin ug balay aron dli mo mgmahay.


_mabilin ug balay_ - why not wish for a wife who has her own career?  :huh:

----------


## shimiyu

> _mabilin ug balay_ - why not wish for a wife who has her own career?


hmmmn.. unsa may guarantee nga di siya ka-kita'g lain...?

----------


## Velvett

> hmmmn.. unsa may guarantee nga di siya ka-kita'g lain...?


walay guarantee. maski naa sa balay makakita gihapon kung mangita. magsige nalang unya ug chat si misis wahehee

my point is, outdated na ang term na "asawa nga mabilin sa balay". kung gusto mog mabilin jud, pets nalang.

----------


## cebuportal

@velvett

Yeah baby Yeah! hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## baby_jenie

well, thats life dude...if u can do it,why cant we :Huh: ?

hihihi...joke!

----------


## vladmire

this kind of relationship sux... reading the story shared by some istoryans... gisapot nako... not a the ideal wife to be..

----------


## chipper_buy

hahaha...its very clear that it is a gift from GOD

----------


## shimiyu

a gift of God that requires 'maintenance' and TLC hehe  :cheesy:

----------


## chipper_buy

plus a brother and a sister..so one big no father family..hehehe

----------


## shimiyu

kaluoy sad hehe  :wink:

----------


## vladmire

lisud kaau ni na situation...

----------


## chipper_buy

aw sympre naa tingali

----------


## pam

himala!!

----------


## ic3s

sus paeta ani oi... tsk tsk tsk.

ari lang ko sa simpol na buotan..  :Smiley:

----------


## rednjep

niduwa ni ug laing team..

----------


## dexterdal

> ako! wala akong mister diri


btaw..... hehehheehehehe

----------


## mylene07

kakuyaw ani hihihi

----------


## cuteface

> ouch sakita pd ana oi.. arang2x pa ang laki mangitag lain kay medyo natural naman na pero ang babae.. paita jd ana.. d jd na maau..


..                                                                              mao jud kng lalaki gani mangita ug lain ok lng..pro gani ang babaye makakita ug lain HUGAW na kau para nla..paita sa mga babaye kita ug lain no...hehehe

----------


## charmie

> ..                                                                              mao jud kng lalaki gani mangita ug lain ok lng..pro gani ang babaye makakita ug lain HUGAW na kau para nla..paita sa mga babaye kita ug lain no...hehehe


mao jud....

----------


## enigma_9f

hala kanindut!!!! kung lalaki ok ra magbinuang unya ug babaye dakong sala? makigpatay jud ko ani... mao na giingon ayaw buhata kung di ka gusto na buhaton sa imoha....
     kung kaya sa laki kaya sad sa babaye pareha ra tang tawo na masayop. 
ang mga tigulang motambag na ang sayop di mainsakto kung dungagan ug laing sayop. Pero sulayi nag buhat sa akoa kay kay mobalik jud na nimo!!!!!!! awsss unsa ba...

----------


## NastyTM

^^ sakto jed mam

wala jed cguro ka antos c misis

----------


## joshuapierre

Depends raman jud ni sa trust and loyalty sa bai ug sa laki..

----------


## charmie

mao jud.....kng ang babaye mapasaylo ang iya bana nga nakakita ug kain...nya ang lalaki makapasaylo ba sad kaha...?

----------


## legal_cd

> mao jud.....kng ang babaye mapasaylo ang iya bana nga nakakita ug kain...nya ang lalaki makapasaylo ba sad kaha...?


diha nana ma test ang true love sa laki.

----------


## legal_cd

but i know a friend who friend did, overseas man gud cya so though he's away coz of financial reasons.. he still understand na his presence is still the important thing

----------


## bokiratx

magic kay nihubag man bisag wala siya hehee

----------


## rigiding

dis must b a miracle...hehehe...preggy c misis den wala c mister...naunsa kaha ni?...eng...eng...eng....

----------


## bokiratx

> dis must b a miracle...hehehe...preggy c misis den wala c mister...naunsa kaha ni?...eng...eng...eng....


hi tech naman hehehe :crazy:

----------


## rigiding

basin pud ngpa-invitro cya den naa donor sa sperm cell

----------


## ej___

> magic kay nihubag man bisag wala siya hehee


Gipanuhot siguro imo pasabot.  :cheesy:

----------


## ChaosOrb

gi.tamnan diay ug lain nga mohon...saon...

----------


## dulpeks

preggy si misis nga wala si mister??ay ay!!...ka hi-tech na lang jud sa panahon....bale gi text ni mister iya sperms dd2 sa "celfon" ni misis??hehehehe......sos na lang....

----------


## erichoy

sus lisuda jud ana ui.. naa ko ig agaw babae iya bana seaman sad... utro pod y puangod naa daw uyab akong ig agaw nga babae.. g dungog2x na... ahaka lage

----------


## rainwax

super! ni ka-uso krun ai..

labi na ang bana kay seaman..lisud au na situation..

ang bata maoy luoy au ani,,if mka-decide ug separation ang couple..  :undecided:

----------


## bokiratx

magic

----------


## xhaxha

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


no way.. i will never accept that reason. if i was in her place i wont do such thing,i know i will miss my hubby but i will put in my mind that he's just doing it for our future children,so thats no excuse. and if my hubby cheated on me,well... i wont accept him again,maybe i can forgive but i cant forget what he's done to me. he cheted,i will let him be, im not the one living in guilt.

----------


## neodeoxy

ang nakapaet lang kung ang baye ang makasala, naa jud ebidensya, unlike sa lake nga wala jud...

----------


## miacoy

nah kana may kuyaw.......

----------


## Dorothea

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


Kung ang babae dili gusto nga magkalagyo sila sa iyang bana, then why get married to a seaman? Tinuyuan ra na sa babae oi.

----------


## miss tapya

Akong nahibal an is baliktad... ANg babae ang megawas... tapos ang lalaki maoy..naay other woman. Buntis pa gyud. Sa karon, hapit nman moabot ang MISIS nga tinood. Spend quality time lang sa ang duha. I dont know unsa mahitabo if the MISIS nga trulaloo..makabalo nga ing ana ang situation.  :Smiley: 

so unsa man boot pasabot ani? ...if the others can why cant they? ehehehehehehe... 

bitaw oi..kapaet ani nga situation.

----------


## lordvhick

mao nang gina tawag na immaculate conception kay way bana tapos na buntis............

----------


## bemS

hala,.. g unsa nalng atong paguli ni husband..

----------


## mustrufnuthn

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


pwede ka mu-file ug case ani..

----------


## sheeshcute

Kamingaw di gyud rason para to get into a physical relationship with someone other than your husband. Lame excuse. 
The wife is putting the blame sa iyang husband instead of being accountable sa iyang actions. Luoya sa hubby woi.  :Sad:  
This ain't an easy situation. Pagkalisud og pagkasakit.  :sad:

----------


## ars15

I idolize women who are like these...Power kaayo..

----------


## chad_tukes

^^seryoso ka dai??

----------


## vladmire

nganung magminyo kung naa plan muadto ug abroad.... tsk tsk tsk..

----------


## bemS

> I idolize women who are like these...Power kaayo..


nganu man?,, hmm sarcasm tale ni no?,,lol

----------


## mustrufnuthn

> I idolize women who are like these...Power kaayo..


r u 1 of them? power kaau? o bagag nawong?

ang bana nagbakabaka trabaho sa gawas para naay kaonon ang asawa nga gapakaon ug karne sa uban...
adto sa mindanao... atong pusilon

----------


## jackyboy

kung ako ang naa sa place sa seaman, buwagan nako diretso! haha.  :evil: 

gimingaw man kaha siya ug toot, aw mag tagbaw siya ana iya gipatolan. hehe.

----------


## bemS

dha sa tabloid nina.. buntis ang misis so the husband killed her.. sayang didnt get to read it..argh! front page eh..
misis sa thread isdatchu? lol

----------


## dulpeks

himoun nko sya og borikat....ako ang bugaw...makakwarta pa ko...biga diay iya gipangita..aw di maguol!! dapat mo quota sya og 10 sa usa ka gabii....syaro di sya ma buhong ana...bigaon kang dako!!

----------


## ej___

> himoun nko sya og borikat....ako ang bugaw...makakwarta pa ko...biga diay iya gipangita..aw di maguol!! dapat mo quota sya og 10 sa usa ka gabii....syaro di sya ma buhong ana...bigaon kang dako!!


Negosyante jud ka bro da. Hehehe  :cheesy: 

Mao nay sakto. Unya, ang kita kay imo pud e abang ug babaye noh? Hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## mustrufnuthn

> himoun nko sya og borikat....ako ang bugaw...makakwarta pa ko...biga diay iya gipangita..aw di maguol!! dapat mo quota sya og 10 sa usa ka gabii....syaro di sya ma buhong ana...bigaon kang dako!!


sakto ni o.. imu daun butangan hidden cams ug asa cla checkin..
saboton lang nimu ang laki...

----------


## shinkei

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


sounds like adultery... patay si misis ani, kung ako ang bana, siguro pakasohan jud nako si misis... nganu bitaw sa lain pa jud mutilaw...

----------


## rey04

its hard to admit but its the real world we are living. wika nga human in nature.....

----------


## marv!n

> INFIDELITY.... tintasyon jud kaau ni sya....
> 
> Sa pinas... labi na lonely ang wife ug walay kaistorya... she needs someone to comfort her during her loneness... unya na-timingan si PARE!!! PATAY!!!... pero ubos ra kaau nga case ...
> 
> 
> Mas RAMPANT ang mga HUSBAND or WIFE who's working abroad... nga dula-dula og kalayo!!!... nobody can deny this...


mao jud.... masdahan didto .... ma babe man o ma laki... naa ko ka ila nga babe nga toa sa dubai, ingon siya daghan daw scandal didto mga pinoy..hehehehe apil na tingali tong boang..ahehehehe

----------


## paul_armand

pusilon dayon. way duha-duha. tig-tan-aw gud ta ug CSI. sayon na kaayo paglimpyo sa agi...

----------


## marv!n

ang agib dili ma pugngan....

----------


## cebu1029

ahhh file for annulment dayon. 

or separation dayon! 

or... adultery! kapait ana noh. ikaw nagtrabaho sa gawas para sa imong pamilya... unya ikaw nagbuhi sa anak na dili imoha? tsk tsk tsk!

----------


## marv!n

> Kamingaw di gyud rason para to get into a physical relationship with someone other than your husband. Lame excuse. 
> The wife is putting the blame sa iyang husband instead of being accountable sa iyang actions. Luoya sa hubby woi.  
> This ain't an easy situation. Pagkalisud og pagkasakit.


bow ko nimo maam...hehehee pero mas sayon man jud tintalon ang guys kay sa gals.. dba? heheehe
pero kong ako...abot lang.............................kong maka agwanta bah ko....hehehe

----------


## cebu1029

bayad na lang marvin! no strings attached!

----------


## rishee

mao na magsabot mo daan na if ever na mag seaman imo bana.. pwede ba naay lain...

if ok ba ang open relationship..

dli jud ko mutuo ana noh.. i think that's a dumbA reason mu ingon nga gmingaw lang sa kalami..



the point is imo gminyo imo bana kay siya na giud hantod2x.. ryt?

dli kay jugjug all day long miski lain tao basta palami lang ang rason...

----------


## marv!n

taw ra usab ako... matintal....

----------


## missie22

> mao na magsabot mo daan na if ever na mag seaman imo bana.. pwede ba naay lain...
> 
> if ok ba ang open relationship..
> 
> dli jud ko mutuo ana noh.. i think that's a dumbA reason mu ingon nga gmingaw lang sa kalami..
> 
> 
> 
> the point is imo gminyo imo bana kay siya na giud hantod2x.. ryt?
> ...


naks! kalain pud ana mg sabot kung ok ba ang "open relationship" oi..

i min wats the point of getting married kung ganahan pa d i ug "open ralationship"

if u got hitched sa isa ka seaman of course expected gyd na nga la gyd "g*r2x" ug pila ka months...la bya xa...and bsyds di bya na mao ang rason nanu na kig minyo ka..

correct gyd ka nga 'dumb reason gyd na ang palami lang'..ahakpud ana nga rason oi..hahaha

seaman man gyd ako bana noh...la man gyd tawn mi ngsabot na "open relationship"..di pud gyd ko ganahan..but still open ko sa possibilities nga " bsin namangka xa sa lain dagat" 
(hoping la intawn)

pra sa amo exclusive na gyd mi

----------


## mab

luoya pud sa hubby ani oie..
dli pud bya lalim ang naa sa barku kay perti jd ka paet!

----------


## bokiratx

mahuyang man mao na niburot hehehe

----------


## cebu1029

FYI: The law on adultery is leaning heavily on the husband side! tsk tsk tsk!

----------


## hobie

yah ..bago pa mi ka lection ana tsk3

----------


## andie28

kalooy sad ni mister oi mao pay nagkugi.........

----------


## she_babymo

aq hubby mo-abroad pud..magbinuotan jud q ani..  :angel:

----------


## marv!n

walay lain kang pare nana!!!

----------


## anak79

> good question! naa kahay makatubag ani?


naa ko kaliwat nga nanarbaho sa gawas.....
iya bana bilan cebu
ug ilang 2 ka anak
siya work canada
lusyang pa sya back in cebu
dantag 3 yrs sa canada
kamao na mangarte
so gwapa na....
ug sexy pa jud....
at first...binuang lang nga 
online dating,
kana bang chat chat,
then mag bar hopping
naka tilaw ug one nyt stand...
naka uyab ug gwapo nga puti
kausa...then
nasundan ug kaduha...
naka 3rd time... 4th time
basta ubay2x
pero cge sya padala sustinto iya pamilya sa cebu
ang bana pud niya 
buangon pud....
adik2x nga dako...ila mga gamit gipamalaigya
tuition sa mga bata wla gibayad
worst....naka uyab
bipapuyo sa ilang kaugalingon....ug namabdos.

Now, back ta sa babaye nga naa sa canada....
karon duna na syay anak, nag live in sila sa puti nga lalake
mura man pud ug nahigugma sya sa babaye....
then nag file ang babaye ug divorce sa iyang bana
nga nahabili sa cebu....matud pa niya 
niperma man pud ang karaho.....
so nag wonder lang ko bahin ani....
nana diay divorce ang pinas?


by the way iya na gisponsoran iyang duha ka maga anak
this yr ceguro makalarga na sila didto.

karong ang pangutana:
kumusta man ilang 2 ka anak?
ang kamagwangan tawon.....louy
babaye raba mga 15 yrs old na dalaga na...
karon ...lately nadunggan ko nadakpan nangubit sa
tindahan sa 
Tita Gwapa Grocery....
ang gikubit...perfume nga tag P20.00
kay dili man tagaan sa amahan ug kwarta para sa iyang mga 
gamit pang babaye.....

may gani to the rescue ang inahan from canada....
ning bayad tawon ug usa ka liba man cguro to...tsk tsk
unya nahibal-an lang nga dunay uyab uyab ang dalagita....
ang manghod tawon nga lalake....ambot wla koy nadungan nga
balita.....basta nag patina tawon tong bata sa iyang buhok 
color blondish.....
ug ang ilang amaw nga amahan ....
is expecting his first born child sa iyang kapuyo nga bag-o...

kini usa ka pait nga situation......
naluoy ko sa mga bata....ilabi na sa kamanghurang lalaki
nga 10yrs old palang intawon.
SORRY KUNG TAAS

----------


## she_babymo

@ anak79

hehe lingaw kau ko sa kataas sa istorya..

----------


## kiekim

AAWWWWW!gipanamkon sa dakong sala......... kasayon ana! gi-123 si mister....when the cat is away!the mouse will play!!!!..ug ngano ??kaunforgivable ana,duwa lain team unya natropehan pa jud,tsktsk !if ako ana di pasayloon...di kasaligan pagkababaye!goodbye bunot uy!

----------


## rishee

when the cat is away.. the mouse is alone!

----------


## cebu1029

^^ hindi nga alone eh! hehehe!!!

----------


## Ferl

grabe wla gyud sila maluoy sa naningkamot nga member sa iyang family. tsk tsk aww kung ingon ani lang gani iuli ta ni uy....ahehe...

----------


## rishee

mao jud! faet kaayo sah!

----------


## n1ck0y

ako isa pud ko kaOFW. naa ko gawas. layo akong mrs.  kung ang situation man maani. ako siya dawaton. magpalayo me para dli maulawan. ako siyang ihawon ug hinay. ako hiktan akong mrs. unya ako pahilabtan sa bisan unsang mananap. ang lalaki pud nga nipatol ako pud tagaan parte. kada-isa sa iyang pamilya akong ihawon.. din ako silang ubanon pg-ihaw... ikatag ilang mga lawas sa dalan.. ang bata ako dawaton as akong anak. bagay na sa mga taong infidel..

----------


## stampAcrete

so si misis ang naka sala, and si mister pa jud ang sad-an run? hahaha!

dili na ma saligan nga misis oi. buwaga nalang na. kay mu usab na pud na inig biya sa pinas ni mister

----------


## mathlizard

kalouy ni mister

----------


## moz_k2

Prenup agreement prior sa kasal.

Pra dli alkanse c mister.
Kung magbinuang, wla cyay makuha bisan piso.
hehehe...

----------


## sam_maybe

sos ka paet kung ing ana ang situation....

----------


## r3roble

> ako isa pud ko kaOFW. naa ko gawas. layo akong mrs.  kung ang situation man maani. ako siya dawaton. magpalayo me para dli maulawan. ako siyang ihawon ug hinay. ako hiktan akong mrs. unya ako pahilabtan sa bisan unsang mananap. ang lalaki pud nga nipatol ako pud tagaan parte. kada-isa sa iyang pamilya akong ihawon.. din ako silang ubanon pg-ihaw... ikatag ilang mga lawas sa dalan.. ang bata ako dawaton as akong anak. bagay na sa mga taong infidel..


grabe sad ni kabrutal imo bay oi.. he he..

----------


## Ljane

bitaw, yaw sad ehawa oi, lumsi lang, hehehe..para makuha2an ang ingon ana nga klase nga tao

----------


## lecreigh

tsk9.. laina sad ana oi. kung ako maka-bana unya ofw, di jud nako binuangan. kay nanginabuhi bya xa para namo. maluoy sad ta. kung xa man gani mag binuang nako aw, karma lang iyaha.....

----------


## tamxy

*kalouy pud ni mister wui cya pa ang ngita ug work abroad dayon cya pajud gibinuangan...igata pud anang misis wui dili man magabstinence*

----------


## iching

sos pagka pait jud aning situasyona... kung ako ni dili jud ni nako madawat intawn...

----------


## blueleigh25

unsa ni magic? hehehe...aw ma magic sad c msis if ako ang lalaki.. mamagic! kalit lng mawala...salvage na diay to sya..

kanang mga naa ofw na bana intawon... paghuwat na lng mo sa inyo bana oi.. besides in d first dpat u shud d consequence ana na type sa marriage.. kahibaw mo na k*tl*n diay mo kung wala inyo bana ngano namana mn mo sa ofw?  :Sad:

----------


## jzazy

Tinuod jud ni xa nga istorya ba.. It happened to me. Wife ko og seaman and the rest follows.. In short, isa ko sa may istroya nga ing ani...faetttt

----------


## sUnDoLp

if ako ang baog, mag adopt nalang ug bata oi. lisod kaau dawaton na kasal namo nya magamitan ug lain imong misis nya mabuntisan. tsk! lisora ana!

----------


## menderouv

binuang man ni gbuhat ni misis oi! karma lang katapat ana. kanang bad karma

----------


## jblim1980

louya pod sa uban seaman noh...if i am a girl ok na kau nako oi nga wla u husband dri at least makapahuway ka matag gabie nya cge bitaw ka suportahan..bitaw syaro eya husband wala ka sweto sa batasan eya wife before they got married..matan aw na bya na ninyo if ksaligan ba or dili kay sa panlihok nlng daan..btaw ako minyo napod hope amoa relationship dli ma ing ana..hehehe..lain kau oi magbulag malooy ko sa mga bata...

----------


## Kyl_Turbo

makalagot paminawn

----------


## Kyl_Turbo

> I idolize women who are like these...Power kaayo..




good luck with that :angry:

----------


## Siobhan

mao nay giingon na nikatol jud..pait sa bana oi..... buwagan oi..bahala na sexy pna cya unfaithful....

----------


## krushuddel

very bed, bed karma

----------


## sUnDoLp

luoya intawn ni mister aning sitwasyona oi, unsa man pod tawn ang gi huna2x aning misis na nagpadala man pod. mga in ani sitwasyona, lisod jud pasayluon si misis labi na si mister nanginabuhi ug tarung para sa ilang future. lisod pod kaau ibalik ang TRUST ani sa asawa. mao na mga babae ayaw jud mo padalas KATOL ug ayaw padala sa mga magilkanong pulong sa mga laki labi na wla inyong mga bana! hadlok sad tawn mog KARMA!

----------


## carbrill

wow stups ang babay, uwagan ra jd cya, wa jd cya nga huna2x nga ang laki pd gi mingaw nya sa ilang palami... hahaha.. for me, it's not a reason y iya tong gi buhat...

kung ako ang laki, dawaton nako... pero kung masayop na pd cya, aw pasalo a na lng ko kay buwagan jd nako...

file jd kog case nga adultery and annulment ...

----------


## Kyl_Turbo

kinsay ing ana nga misis  :Huh:  ipa ila2x ko beh

----------


## klemzhou

aguy! dako-ag tulubagon ni misis ani oi.. tsk tsk tsk

----------


## scope_hunting

if mu ingon si misis di lalim intawn ang nahabilin.. ang among tubag mas di intawn lalim na naa mi sa layo nag sakay sa barko maagian og bagyo way kasigurhuhan kung maka dunggo ba og pantalan or ma pirata... tanan gibuhat para sa pamilya nya mao ray dangan kafaet... mao nay giingon.. next misis please. painful as it feels but life must go on even without her.

----------


## jayzel nicole

kafaeet....dako jud nang gubot...maputlan jud na cya ug ulo ba. :Wink:

----------


## joshua_loquias

ah,,it hurts.......faets ana oist

----------


## joshua_loquias

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


reason sa wive very unacceptable.....mga seaman dpat paitan nu nag *** toy nu asawa para di ngita lain.....paet jud ning ingon ana...sad story

----------


## realjarley

hay mao jud na rason ngano mahadlok ko minyo, dagahan na ron baye d kasaligan. seaman raba ko.. atos woi

----------


## estoyra

bisag unsaon pa nmo pg justify ang sala... sala ghpn na sya... n u nid 2 b responsible...
basi kahuna2 sya nga alkansi sya ky kabalo baya sd ta sa mga seamen "kada port? report?" sak2 ba?

----------


## nheavenw_chri

i know sakit na sa part sa mister but if love jud niya ang iya wife why not accept and forget everything...or else iya ipapriso...paa mo tagam!

----------


## r0mm3L

ang sperm cguro gi transmit wirelessly lols.

anyway badlongon gyud kaau ni c misis tsk tsk tsk




> i know sakit na sa part sa mister but if love jud niya ang iya wife why not accept and forget everything...or else iya ipapriso...paa mo tagam!


ipapriso nalang, accept and forget gud tawn. tanan sala naay bayad

----------


## pablingz

mao bitaw ang iro gilahi sa taw kay ang mga taw makahuna-huna ug tarong...obviously, ang babaye kay nag b*ga jud na siya...shes nothing but a f*ckin b*tch..ti-aw muna ang iya bana nagtrabaho nya siya nagpalami dri sa pinas, sakto bana? ilansang na sa kros ui nya batu-a ninyu...

----------


## nheavenw_chri

> mao bitaw ang iro gilahi sa taw kay ang mga taw makahuna-huna ug tarong...obviously, ang babaye kay nag b*ga jud na siya...shes nothing but a f*ckin b*tch..ti-aw muna ang iya bana nagtrabaho nya siya nagpalami dri sa pinas, sakto bana? ilansang na sa kros ui nya batu-a ninyu...


---so who will throw the first stone?ingon baya si Jesus nga katong walay sala maoy una mobato...duda ko wala jud makabato ani!not even his husband!

----------


## shinobi314

if mahitabo na sa ako a. pasaylo on nako ako misis. pero wala nami makig buag ko. at least walay kasuko  namong duha dili mangudko ganahan ana. tao ramanta makasala ang ginoo mangani makapassaylo kita naba tao ra.atleast iya ma realize  unsa iyang gbuhat if makig relationship pa sya og lain. so ill make her a better ang good for her next husband!

----------


## nheavenw_chri

ok rapud forgive....but not forget.....

----------


## babygin2005

> ako bro seaman man, wla nalng diay miy katungod magminyo? ka harsh agay ! 
> 
> bitaw, from seaman's point of view nu... as much as possible gusto bya mi dli malayo sa among pamilya or uyab. knsa guy gusto magkalagyo. filipino seafarers holds half of the world's seatrade among all other nationals. 
> back to the issue.... dli man sad lalim bro leaving once family while away for 9 months to a year contract. imagine nig panganak sa mrs. nya mo larga ang bana, nig uli niya almost one year old na ang baby then few months later balik nsad the following yr mo lakaw na ang baby. nig kakita sa bata sa amahan unang kita gyd mo likay, mahadlok others even ask" who is this guy giving me toys and chocolates". isn't that heart-breaking sa parents but this scenario would seems like kataw-anan sa uban.
> 
> then this thread came BUNTIS SI MISIS -- wow faet! murag gi paagi lang cgro nis text dah!
> this really likeyly to happen if ang magtiayon kuwang ug pagsalig sa usag-usa. both have to suffer man ani not just one, even mga anak kung naa na.
> 
> kng pwede pa lang dha lang sa atua makatrabaho and earn as much as these OFWs are earning i believe no one would wanted to leave there family. they would have a strong foundation sa family. 
> my views.  :mrgreen:



korek!!! human as we are, we are bound to fail..we are weak, but if you have a prayerful life, im sure layu rajud ka sa temptations. I think kani nga girl is immature and weak rajud iya faith, im not saying that i have a strong faith in God but i tried my best to be a good gf to a seaman. in our 3 year-relationship, never jud ang time nga ma tempt ko, although, naa juy mag samuk2x but, i just pray to God always to keep me and also my bf from all sin and evil..especially lust...one more thing, kanihanglan pud mu avoid jud ka sa mga situations nga you think, prone ka nga makasala niya, let say kanang mga night life2x, nya ang mga kuyog kay mga laki pa jud..i make to a point that, i always include in my daily rosary prayer this intention " Lord God, increase our love, trust and fidelity to each other bisan layu ming duha"...praise God!!, ok man kaayo ming duha...constant communication gihapon, hopefully, we'll tie the knot this year...if i-grant ni God amu plans... :Smiley:

----------


## high_heels

Hahay...to each their own sa ilang problema!!!

----------


## rocketdog31

Aw... si misis na lang ang mo-explain kang mister nganong preggy.  tingali na-hubog si misis pag laag laag sa night club unya naka-timing og lalaki nga ga-biga.

sayon ra solution ana... cytotec ra na!  baligya sa duol sa usj-r.... tang-tang lagi na'ng ga-kapyot sa matress ni misis... pero ang gaba ra pud ang bahala.

----------


## isaac95

Aw syempre kang PARE na........

 I don't believe in the sayings:

    nagmingaw ang woman sa iya bana ug tungod sa kamingaw nadala sa bolatik sa uban nga mapahimuslanon nga lalake...

   B_ _ A gyud na siya sa babaye. Y man nakaya na sa uban babaye nga ila bana nalayo nila for how many years even without communications niya tagsa ra uli ila bana? Sa babaye gyud na ang sayop wherein nagpadala sila sa atik sa mga ubang lalake. Kasagaran raba sa kusog mangatik ug mangdaot kadto ra bang mga estambay / walay trabaho nga kusog mangwarta ug manghukhok sa mga asawa.

   TRUST , LOVE, and GOD ra gyud ang panlaban aning tanan ba para likay sa mga ingon-aning panghitabo, sakit baya na kaayo sa bana kung maingon-ana ang hitabo.

----------


## joshua259

awts... mao nay gi ingon nga "when the man is away the woman goes and play".

----------


## The Good$!!!

Kasagaran ana, bati ug nawong ang bana or ng sugot lang ang babaye nga pakaslan iyang bana saona ky daghan ang kwarta..........

----------


## scope_hunting

Maybe naa pud prob ang husband.. maybe wala niya mahatag iyang "Obligation" as husband kada uli niya.. or si Wifey maybe just too Hot to Handle and too "Fragile" to temptation.

it is not somebody's fault,  or who's who? 

the relationship has been stained and that stain will remain forever.. even if dawaton ang girl sa bana og balik.. there will be times labi na og mag away dili kalikayan.

in the bible.. not even the lord jesus cast a stone to the woman accused of adultery.

" when the cat is away.... the mouse is lonely!"

----------


## leo_trams

na lonely ko ug kalit dah!

asa na siya dapit?

.

----------


## tamse

basin gi email lang ni mister...hekhek...

----------


## ashmae_01

kaluoy sa bana...d reason of d wife s not valid jd tawn oi pra mgpa buntis cya sa uban guy..it only means na she cn't b trusted nd she doesnt luv her husbnd kay wla man cyay rspect sa iya husband..dpat buwagan jud kakapoy work sa gawas noh dn ig balik nmu ing ana na diay mhitabo sa imu misis...haaayyy ka bad sa iya wife

----------


## zzexniwp312

@tamse: hahaha mao kuyawa sa.. Ge Attach Lng Ang Sperm Sa E-mail.. ^_^

----------


## L1Technician

Tinuod gyud ni and proven na gyud ni.

While nanawag ang seaman ikaw pod sige ug paak-paak sa iya gf.

----------


## tamse

> @tamse: hahaha mao kuyawa sa.. Ge Attach Lng Ang Sperm Sa E-mail.. ^_^



mao man ata na new feature sa Yahoo karn.. hahahaha... mao man gani gi ingon sa ako amiga.. haha..

btaw2x, grabe sad na nga wife wui.. if SHE had a good man, di sad unta xa mag ingon ana.. ako man gani, wa good man, yet im good. char! bad na mga tao, ayaw mo awat ha...

----------


## diehard96

mao ni milagro: second coming, immaculate conception  :Cheesy:

----------


## onig.heck

gipa agi lang ug USB siguro.....

----------


## enkantada

atotz oi..ngkatawa ko sa BJ nga part..hahaha..

----------


## hobie

Paeta ani bah ...tsk3

----------


## KASAAC

mao jud ka faet sad ani wui...unsa man sad tong babayhana kuragan man kaayo

----------


## merijaan

Ka lain sad ani oi :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: 
  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down:

----------


## leo_trams

parehas ra ni sila ani...
pag abut sa husband sa pinas...siempre, torj@ck galore siya sa iya wife...
unsa ba nga ang iyang wife...puerting utong-utong, liad-liad, dili man ni siya ingon ani sa-una?...nanangpit ug ngalan...
pastilan! dili man iyang ngalan ang gisangpit...lain nga ngalan man sa lalaki!
hahaha!

after adto nagbulag sila. dili man mopatoo gud ang laki sa mga tsismis nga ang iyang wife is playing with fire. so kadto, first hand gyud to...siya mismo nakadungog!
hahaha!

.

----------


## rocketdog31

Happened to me last year..... the b*tch got knocked-up by a guy she met up in sa Loft.  And when she found out she was pregnant.... gipa-abort niya ang bata kay "mistake" kuno to ang bata....

Ang Ginoo ra'y bahala niya.

----------


## windshock

nyahahahah, jackpot si mister  :Cheesy:

----------


## ianjames

huh!...murag d na pwed pasaylo-on oi...lisod man jud naa jud pakapin gpada...ok rah tah toh f wa mabuntis kay kasabot rah nga mingaw jud...hehehe

----------


## raboy50

Ayaw gyud ug kumpyansa kay kon ang babae ang mag bisyo,  ang ilang bana ra gyud ang bantayan, wala gyud dag anan ang bana labi na kon ofw or seaman ila bana dili gyud makasakop ni mrs. nga nagduwa ug fire sa motel. Drive ko taxi sa una daghan ko ka pick up pasahiro sa mga mall pahatod sa motel nya sahay pasahiro pod ko gikan sa motel pahatod sa mall kay tua diay gipangbilin ila sakyanan sa mall parking area. Dili modala sa ilang car sa motel kay basin kit an sa silingan.

----------


## salbahis

ang kamingaw dili rason nga magbinoang ang usa ka taw.... i find it sooo stupid reason... pwede na ikiha ang asawa....

stupidity is not a reason...

----------


## Makoi23

mao gyud basta ayaw namo kumpyansa sa mga babae ron lisod na

----------


## r0mm3L

nag duwa gyud ni ug kayu c misis  :funny:

----------


## Andruid80

mao jud ni mahitabo ba basta ang babaye naay pagka immature...

----------


## jebi

aw natural..
alangan naman ug maporma nang bata nga way paris...
aw ug patol siyag iro or iring pde cguro...
ug wa ang bana de kadaghan ug mu puli...
y huwat2 sa army oe!

----------


## jebi

aw natural..
alangan naman ug maporma nang bata nga way paris...
aw ug patol siyag iro or iring pde cguro...
ug wa ang bana de kadaghan ug mu puli...
y huwat2 sa army oe!.....

----------


## jebi

aw natural..
alangan naman ug maporma nang bata nga way paris...
aw ug patol siyag iro or iring pde cguro...
ug wa ang bana de kadaghan ug mu puli...
y huwat2 sa army oe!

aw natural..
alangan naman ug maporma nang bata nga way paris...
aw ug patol siyag iro or iring pde cguro...
ug wa ang bana de kadaghan ug mu puli...
y huwat2 sa army oe!

aw natural..
alangan naman ug maporma nang bata nga way paris...
aw ug patol siyag iro or iring pde cguro...
ug wa ang bana de kadaghan ug mu puli...
y huwat2 sa army oe!

----------


## jebi

hate people nga maka sa sala jud oe...
AMENNNN!

----------


## jebi

hate people nga maka sa sala jud oe...
AMENNNN!......

----------


## ritchepaul

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


Kung mahitabo ni sa ako, shattered akong kinabuhi ani. I know for us husbands we need to make sacrifices to provide a better living for our family. Some are forced to work outside the country just to earn "more than enough". 

Gee, infidelity could strike on both genders gyud. 

It's up to the husband kung mapasaylo pa niya iyang misis. So unsa man diay ang definition sa marriage para sa aning girl? Ang marriage not only nga mag-isa lang ug puyo but a commitment. Both couples HAVE to compromise for each other and I'm talking sa tanang aspects sa relationships. 

IF you're going to based it on a survey from the Psych Community, most women from the age bracket starting from 19-24 yrs old are not yet ready for marriage. Sure they are ready to commit to a certain guy pero if we are speaking marriage commitment, most are dili pa ready.

Also, long distance relationship....dili gyud maayo. Unless if these couples made total agreement, pwede pa siguro.

----------


## al_blue_nickxoxo

hala oy.. dako-a sad ani ug problema.. nya naa na nay anak ang misis ug ang seaman? grabeha sad ug trip aning bayhana oi..

----------


## randzg

long distance relationship is very very hard... Temptation is everywhere.

----------


## kardels

> I know someone na gwapa, bata, sexy, ang iya husband(ex) naa sa Saudi ng work, naa na sila usa ka anak. Sige mi ug party ato, ang iya bestfriend is my GF(ex), sus every bar and party na maadtuan maduolan jud sya ug laki lagi nya dili mansad tawon mudili! Grabiha ato niya lagi! Pag-abot sa iya bana naturally daghan kaayo sya nadunggan pero gitulon lang niya wala sya nituo but there was one time na nabasahan niya ang message from one of her boys! Mao to nakigbulag ang husband gidala niya ang ilang anak. That was four years ago, just saw her last week, still the same her, gwapa and sexy. Rumor has it na mahilig gihapon sya. hahay. Ang kaluoy pajud sa husband coz they were married and had a child pero never ang girl ni BJ niya, dili man ganahan ang girl! Sus kay pagbalik niya from Saudi, maayo naman kaayo muBJ ang girl! atut! gitudluan diay sa uban! faet!


gitudloan cguro nmo og bj sir.. ahehehe joke lang.

----------


## chaz03

unsaon nalang jud ani..mapatay siguro ko ni..jhehe

----------


## gkoopir

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


Wla pa d ai sila ka anak?
Lisura ani woi.. Kong ako cguro naa sa situation kay ako nlng e-uli ako wife sa ilaha.
Anaon nako nga Ma' or Fa' ako na ni e-hatag balik ninyo imong anak.
Dili ko maglagot niya, dili nako siya dapatan ako pud siya pasayloon pero dili nako mo salig niya.

Unsaon manang gwapa kong dili kasaligan. Kanang dalira huongon sa silingan.

----------


## gasprox

ako lumsan sa sabaw sa utan, hala na! saon nlng duwa lain team

----------


## nyxgorf

louy gyud ang husband.. grabe nga paningkamot ug panginabuhi sa gawas.. nya iyang misis nag binuang lang.... nya bati pa jud kaayo ug rason..hahayz! maayo e bahug sa buaya.. ehhe

----------


## kantapol

> I know someone na gwapa, bata, sexy, ang iya husband(ex) naa sa Saudi ng work, naa na sila usa ka anak. Sige mi ug party ato, ang iya bestfriend is my GF(ex), sus every bar and party na maadtuan maduolan jud sya ug laki lagi nya dili mansad tawon mudili! Grabiha ato niya lagi! Pag-abot sa iya bana naturally daghan kaayo sya nadunggan pero gitulon lang niya wala sya nituo but there was one time na nabasahan niya ang message from one of her boys! Mao to nakigbulag ang husband gidala niya ang ilang anak. That was four years ago, just saw her last week, still the same her, gwapa and sexy. Rumor has it na mahilig gihapon sya. hahay. Ang kaluoy pajud sa husband coz they were married and had a child pero never ang girl ni BJ niya, dili man ganahan ang girl! Sus kay pagbalik niya from Saudi, maayo naman kaayo muBJ ang girl! atut! gitudluan diay sa uban! faet!


makapatay man sad ta ani bro... luoya sa lake ani wui.

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

^ naunsa na gud na, katolog pakaha ang bana maghayang ana?

kuyawan ta mo abroad ani, kay basin atong anak nga usa, inig balik nato lima na...
kay c kumare gikamang ni kumpare...

dli man sad siguro ang asawa ra ang mag ingon-ana?
wala sad ta kabalo nga c mister sa abroad, ang asawa tulo na..

n fairness, dli man sad tanan tawo ingon ana nga bisyuso...
tilaw2x ra man na ilaha :Cheesy: 

kina-iya or batasan na jud na sa tawo nga ingon ana,
bisan kabalo nga dli jud maayo ilang gibuhat, mopadayun jud...

----------


## wewie_12

luoya sa husband oi...ako pa ana e bilin jud nako sa me parents aron dli basta2x maka laag bah...lisod gud f gwapa, bata, sexy and io wife daghan au nag.atang..hehehehehe faet......................

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

looy jud kaayo, ang bana sa gawas, mantinil lang og kinamot...
pero ang asawa, nag kumbira... :Cheesy:

----------


## timoel

feeling nako at first dili na kau bug at ang love ni misis kang mister... kas as far as i know kung love jud sa girl ang guy mo hold on jud ang bae ug dili magpatintal sa lain.. basin pod uyab pa alng sila daan o before pa lang sila nagka uyab kiat na jud daan ang girl... cause if you really love the person loneliness and emptiness would not be a reason to cheater much worst to allow someone eat the forbidden fruit...

----------


## cptn_star

kuyawa gud? getting pregnant via satellite?

----------


## Heraldo

Wata kabaw sad sa husband seaman sad bya daghan tooot sad didto kay mingaw sad. Pareha rasad sila... Or wata kabaw diba.. Pero grabe rapud ang girl..

----------


## gasprox

okay ra ang husband basta mag ingat lng unya ang wife man oi. . .if mal2x na au need to repair man. . .d prihas sa ekal wala nai e repair & walai ma deform hehe. . .

----------


## peewee_toot

faet pd ani oi. luoy ayu ang ngtrabaho sa gawas. ngno ni enter? :Cheesy:

----------


## KASAAC

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..



hahaha dili jud valid ang reason sa gurl bro, wala siya kapugong sa iyang biga nga mapug-ngan man unta na....diha jud masukod ang kalidad sa tawo sa mga situation nga susama ani.

----------


## winnie

ka faet pud ani woi

----------


## Bigben2007

> hahaha dili jud valid ang reason sa gurl bro, wala siya kapugong sa iyang biga nga mapug-ngan man unta na....diha jud masukod ang kalidad sa tawo sa mga situation nga susama ani.


The bottom line jud ani kay ang gurl wala kaila sa most POWERFUL ONE.

----------


## masterjanuarius

para sa mga asawa nga lagyo ug mga bana tungod sa trabaho, priority of values sa kinabuhi ra jud ang makatabang sa sitwasyon ... kung gibutang lang unta sa hunahuna ni misis ang bana ug anak before her sexual needs(physical)/loneliness(emotional) ... siguro dili siya mag sige ug party and meet other guys out there ... ang kafaet lang kay daghang sa mga babaye karon  (Peace, ladies!) dili na ikabilin ug balay ... kusog na sad mamayabas!

----------


## winnie

ka lonely ana woi,, dli baya sayun ang manganak nya wala pa jud c mister,,, ka faets sa life

----------


## munkyboi

waaaaaaaaaa can i have a bj service to?.... ahahah jok..

bitaw looya sa laki... hahay mag ***** na lng ta ang girl and parehas size sa iya bana..

----------


## xxSTARLIGHT

haaaii TEMPTATION!!! 

oh tukso Layuan mo si misis..

ako man sd cuzin kai n.ani nahitabo pero wala jd nbuntis iyang asawa..
baga kaau nawng iya asawa oi kai dd2 puyo sa balai ako ig agaw.. sa parents bah.
nya magpahatud2x xas iyang kabit tungod jd sa gate.
nya naa clai anak kyugon pa jd usahay ug date.
ewh kaau..

mao 2 pagkasakop kai gbuwagan dayun oie.
dah wai buot byhana. gwapa ug edukada ra ba unta..
naa nai tahi sa tiyan sa pag pagpanganak.. pero wa gyapon kpugngi ang biga

----------


## saskee14

*luOya pD sa hUsband ani wUi.. ka gRabe pD sa asawa w jD kHuwat sa ya bana na mOuli.. nga unta ang babae mkpUgong ra mana..*

----------


## freakyvenus

kalooi pod ni mister..ngita pod ug lain mister..hehe

----------


## ronz_rodz

yes daghan kaayo na mahitabo labi na dire sa pinas di jud na malikayan labi na ang temtasyon kay KALAMI hahaha

----------


## i-c-u-p

i think the shocking is when preggy  si mrs but she just had a TAHBSO....
other than that i dont see it wrong if your reproductive organ serving its purpose?....

----------


## Tirong-say

Depende ra man kuno pud na sa babaye, naa pud kunoy babaye nga kasaligan, matud pa nila naa man kunoy babaye nga maka-agwanta walay s3x for 1-2 years samot na gyud kung naa gyuy prinsipyo. Mao kung kinsa tong gusto mo-abroad ayoha lang gyud ug pili....he-he

----------


## elvandesantos

basin nag email2x sila mao namabdos hehehe

----------


## gabriellerace

> I know someone na gwapa, bata, sexy, ang iya husband(ex) naa sa Saudi ng work, naa na sila usa ka anak. Sige mi ug party ato, ang iya bestfriend is my GF(ex), sus every bar and party na maadtuan maduolan jud sya ug laki lagi nya dili mansad tawon mudili! Grabiha ato niya lagi! Pag-abot sa iya bana naturally daghan kaayo sya nadunggan pero gitulon lang niya wala sya nituo but there was one time na nabasahan niya ang message from one of her boys! Mao to nakigbulag ang husband gidala niya ang ilang anak. That was four years ago, just saw her last week, still the same her, gwapa and sexy. Rumor has it na mahilig gihapon sya. hahay. Ang kaluoy pajud sa husband coz they were married and had a child pero never ang girl ni BJ niya, dili man ganahan ang girl! Sus kay pagbalik niya from Saudi, maayo naman kaayo muBJ ang girl! atut! gitudluan diay sa uban! faet!


basin hilig ug ice candy...mao maayo na kayo................

----------


## tessF

haay kapait ni hubby....

----------


## cptn_star

somehow, naa pud laki nga gibinuangan, it totally does not count on the gender...sa makatiming ra jud na og partner na dili makontento...

----------


## xinevirtucio

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


ang ako masulti...wai kwenta ng ing-anang babay, kung ako pai bana di nko anang asawaha kai ngano...di ikabilin ug balay..unya hatagan ka lang ug sobra ka mabaw na rason, kesyo gimingaw xag palami :Huh: unya mao ra sd na ang rason nga ni sud xag kaminyuon aron mgcge clag sikit sa iyang bana??

unta ghuna-huna niya nga sa kaminyuon naa jd nay sakripisyo nga angay buhaton kai di sa tanang panahon palami lang.musurvive cguro cla kung ari manarbaho kai wala pamn cguro clay anak, unya ug naa na...kuwangon ra ang sweldo dinhi sa pinas.

kanang mga babaye na ingana, immature pa kai na, di pa na andam mahimong asawa. sa tinuod lang akoa amahan magcge mag larga, natawo kong wala akoa amahan, bsan hapt pa matikyaob akoa inahan pagpanganak nako, pero wa jd ko kabantay sa akoa mama na maglaag laag, mag barkada makg close ug mga laki. 

sa 24 katuig nilang pagkaminyo katunga ana tua sa gawas akoa amahan, tagsa ra au na sila magkuyog. pero g-antos sa akoang inahan para sa maaung kaugmaon,wa jd xa kahuna huna ug buhat ug dautan kai iya sad ghunahuna ang sitwasyon sa akoang amahan nga atua sa layo. di lalim ang lau ka sa imong kapamilya ug imong kalahi.grabe ang kamingaw.

kanang inganang mga asawa ambot unsa naa sud sa ilang utok. pero kung ako bana di na nko na dawaton, kai kabuang na sa akoang asawa ug di ako...kung tarong pa xang asawa nghunahuna unta xa nga ang gbuhat sa iyang bana para ra sa ilang kaugmaon.

unta nangta nlng xag lain lingaw aron di xa makahunahuna ug toot sa laing lalaki.

----------


## brokenwingz03

........................................ang vegah jud

----------


## hanablue88

dili gyud angay mag bulag2 ang magtiayon...

si adan ug eba bitaw, natintal nuon si eba sa bitin.

so as much as possible, permi gyud i kuyog si misis kong asa muadto si mister...

hehehe

----------


## esprugodoys

kng ako naa sa lugar ni mister, kng ma priso p lng ang mag huna2x ug krimen... wa p ko k uli... n priso n tingali ko. pgk gamay nlng mn ug utok ni misis kng ingon ana iyang rason. mao nay hinungdan kng ngano ang CRIME FOR PASSION karon panahona nisaka tungod anang mga taw nga humok ug ilong unya irresponsabli kaayo. naka pait ky lagi nka patay, ngar2x dayon ning mga bintahoso nga mirisi.. kng babaye ang biktima tingog daun ang NGO's bisan wala kahibaw sa tinuod nga rason. pgk toytoy nmn lng.

di mg tuga2x ug minyo oi kng madaog r mn diay sa biga.... dugang lng sa problema sa katilingban nang ingon ana..

----------


## xinevirtucio

> kng ako naa sa lugar ni mister, kng ma priso p lng ang mag huna2x ug krimen... wa p ko k uli... n priso n tingali ko. pgk gamay nlng mn ug utok ni misis kng ingon ana iyang rason. mao nay hinungdan kng ngano ang CRIME FOR PASSION karon panahona nisaka tungod anang mga taw nga humok ug ilong unya irresponsabli kaayo. naka pait ky lagi nka patay, ngar2x dayon ning mga bintahoso nga mirisi.. kng babaye ang biktima tingog daun ang NGO's bisan wala kahibaw sa tinuod nga rason. pgk toytoy nmn lng.
> 
> di mg tuga2x ug minyo oi kng madaog r mn diay sa biga.... dugang lng sa problema sa katilingban nang ingon ana..


ang puso dong...

pero sakto ra....sakto jd ni...gamay au ug utok ang babay...kai mao ra iya rason....

nano mabuhi clag puro biga lang...

nga kinahanglan mn manarbaho...

saon wa nlng isipa ang sakripisyo sa bana...

nakuha pa jd niyang mgbinuang. :Thumbs Down:

----------


## tenzor73p

mas ma pugngan pang baha ky sa vega haha

----------


## Dockins

kuyawan man sad ta ani oi. lagyo raba mi sa akong partner. pero salig kayo ko sa akong partner nuon, ikabilin jud to cyag balay.

mabaw ra jud kaayog rason ang babaye tawn. louy lang tawn kaayo si mister nga nagtinarong. botyoka ni misis oi.

----------


## bedoy

delikado... matawag nang "Salvador Del Mundo" si mister ana!

----------


## ronz_rodz

y makaingon man ka ana.. pls elaborate your phrase please.. hehe




> delikado... matawag nang "Salvador Del Mundo" si mister ana!

----------


## opawko05

mogawas jud ang blema, kung way pagmahal sa usag usa o bisag sa usa lang ka party...
mao pud na basta magminyo,nya biyaan dayon ang asawa, nya hot pa gud kaayo na, ako pasabot active ba...maytag tiguwang na biyaan kay hapit na mapul.an...makapugong2x na.

----------


## fingolfin

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..



.. this actually happened to an aussie friend of mine.  He married a filipina, went back to australia coz he has a job there and no matter how much he convinces his wife, wife don't want to come with him.  And so, he just found out that the wife is having an affair.  

.. wives are just people, they have their needs but they should think and consider to why their husbands are working abroad.

----------


## ethel

solusyon: ayaw na lang jud mu pangasawa mga seaman para sure ball walay mang binuang ninyo! hatag na lang kwarta kay mama ug papa para tukod negosyo para pag balik pinas, pwede na di mu trabaho!

maybe then you can settle down. hehehehe..

----------


## inc-pankz

mao nang mangeta gani mog para wife. kana jung mabilin sa balay ug walay hilig ug disco2 or makig inum sa barkada nya. .

----------


## ufc_fighterguy

di ko sugot ani oi!!! perti nakong kayod unya akng asawa sa lain taw ga k*yod? paita pud ah!

----------


## opawko05

gibawi nako ang previous post...wa may sayop ang bana...the wife takes all the blame.

----------


## coolguyiam20

ingon ana jud ng bae oi..bsta makasala gani ang eblame ang laki daun..
lamia patiran ah..ahak bya ana..

----------


## ronz_rodz

naay term nga miraculous brith but i think sa una lang ni nga panahon... mao na ang kuyaw .. naay kabit si misis...

----------


## i-c-u-p

its everywhere

----------


## joseph abellana

kalain sad ingun anang asawa ui... kung di cya ka agwanta di mag solo flyt cya... hahahahaha

----------


## raboy50

daghan na kaayo nahitabo ani nga situasyon, saon naa man babaye nga dili kapugong sa iyang biga. Nangabit man gani na asawa nga naa ra diri sa pinas ilang mister unsa na kaha na naa sa layo ilang mister pero dili man sab tanan pero kasagaran jud matintal jud ilabi na anang mga asawa nga magsigeg suroy kuyog sa barkada kay mao jud na dali kaayo matintal. Sa panahon karon nga hi-tech na kaayo ang communication ang bana ra ang gibantayan sa mga traydor nga asawa. Gikinahanglan jud sa mga ofw nga naay nagbantay sa ilang asawa kay basin nagmata lang ug morning si mister kini ra ba mga botakal diri hilig kaayo manintal aning mga asawa nga tua sa layo ilang mister kay ilang gihunahuna gihidlaw na si misis kay tua sa layo si mister, pero dili hinoon tanan babaye ingon ana, naa pod faithful sa ilang mister.

----------


## marqi_20

aw luoy kaayo si mister ana

----------


## mlnsgbn

Sa amoa duna na nahitabo ana gi byaan dayun sa bana...sa babaye ra pod na kung bigaun

----------


## starprince

naa lang jud babaye nga dili makaagwanta nga wala pirme ila bana. luoya sa bana nga makatumong ug babaye nga ingon ana.

----------


## Blackjellybean27

bItch in heat man diay ni c asawa. tsk tsk.

----------


## nyxgorf

aw.. sak2 pagka alaga diay ni pare...^^,

----------


## raboy50

Naa man jud asawa nga hidlawon jud kay matud pa bitaw sa akong silingan nga ni enter, nga maayo kon mailhan na sa ilang bana kon nagpaturjak silag lain. Wa jud tay dag-anan ani kon mo enter atong asawa ug ato nalang iampo ug isalig sa ginoo nga di lang unta moduwa ug kayo atong asawa nga nabilin sa balay.

----------


## flowers4maegan

naunsa...kung ako ang nasa  sapatos sa laki, ako byaan nang bayhana uie lalaki bitaw ko...tsktsk

----------


## teoding

maypa ang toothbrush. usa ray tag-iya! lol!

----------


## vahnhelsing

napakasakit kuya eddie ang sinapit ng aking buhay....

----------


## Leith Dhiren

*blind jud kaau ang lalaki! ako ana byaan nako!*

----------


## genustsalas

may kasabihan...dont do unto other if you dont want others do unto you...just be faithful to your wife para faithful sad imo wife nimo...and put GOD's LOVE in between your relationship...constant communication...love each other...

But there's just some people kiat lang dagway, paet ang life sa abroad specially ang asawa badlungon, like dili kahibaw mo budget, sige shopping, sige lakwatsa, etc...mao ang mga bana sad tawn maghubog hubog hangtud mamiga...

For me...wala ko katilaw lain putahi, ang ako ra jud tawn missis ako natilawan until now and untill end..should in case mahitabo na ang sitwasyon..buot pasabot naay dili maayo sa amo relasyon, and dili lig-on..ang ako himoon..eliminate the 3rd party..go on with life and save the family forgive my wife even if it may take some time..and find the reason why it happened and solve it..

My advise..keep constant communication as much as possible..keep each other feel special..show respect..show LOVE..and put GOD's LOVE in between..then ayaw sige away kung lagyo mo..keep sweet each other like manag-uyab pa mo..spice up your relationship..maintain the intimacy..to avoid that situation..

Ang uban man gud, ma minyo na gani, mausab na..ang laki sad ma usab ang pagtan-aw sa missis labi na nana anak then mausab ang porma sa lawas.. mao ang missis magpangita sa feeling nga special sila...remember guys...women have soft feelings na madala sa diskarte..and guys are born to be good sa diskarte..

let her feel she's still special to you just like manag-uyab pa mo and she will value you as special..

good luck everyone.

Temptations are very hard to block..I agree.. 
Other guys said, impossible daw kaayo dili maka tilaw ug lain..kay lalaki ra..kay nothing is impossible daw..
Proud pa sila daghan sila natilawan. 
remember it's easier to count panties and concentrate to the one you love. 
why not use that phrase (nothing is impossible) to avoid temptation..

That's why Im proud to say..I manage to have one VAGINA..coz its harder be this way..
i found it more manly..
respect women like you respect your mother and sisters...hope women should do the same as well..

8 years mi sa ako wife before we got married. then mag 8 years na mi in our married life. happy.. she's my first and last..and im her first and last too...

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

temptation island ang plot..hehe

----------


## Scott Bernard

Mao nang reason nga maka judge jud ta sa future sa girl if we look to her past.  :smiley: 

Mas taas ang probability nga buhaton pa niya ug usab.

----------


## dawn

Maka relate man sad ko sa akong miga ani...iya husband is sa barko sad nag work dako sila ug gap sa iya bana ug edad ang iya husband maoy nagpa tapos nia ug school and also sa iyang mga igsoon. Mao sad ang buhat... naa syay mga uyab na wa kabawo iyang husband pero iyang mother in law aware na kun unsa iyang binuhatan kay didto man gipapuyo sa  iyang bana iya mother in law sa ilang balay but then wa jud nitoo iyang bana kung unsa cya. 

Mao na ni karon nakauyab akong miga nga na inlab jud cya na ingon pa nia wa nia na feel sa iyang bana kay layo kuno kaau, kung manawag iya bana talagsa ra daw kuno ug mokumusta ra kuno kung nadawat naba kuno nia ang kwarta wa jud kunoy ka lambing2. 

Karon nilayas sya sa ilang balay nikuyog sia sa iyang nauyab pero dala nia ang atm or passbook bato na didto daritso ihulog ang sweldo sa iyang bana Kay sa ingon pa nia naa daw kuno nia ang dako na percent sa sweldo sa iyang bana kay daritso man kuno sa banko sa ngalan nia as wife. Ang ilang gi gasto  kay nag live in man sila sa iyang uyab mao ang sweldo sa iyang bana nga makuha nia kada buwan kay ang iyang uyab karon wa may trabaho kay gusto ra nia cge ra sila kuyog kada adlaw.

Wa nako kabalita sa ako miga kung naunsa na cya karon kay cge man sila nagtago sa iya bag o na uyab kay hadlok masakpan sa mga relatives sa iya bana.. Kay iya bana d man jud motoo kun walay ebidencya nia talagsa rajud mouli..

----------


## orochimaru700

aw pangita lng lain misis, dghan pa ky choices lurking around

----------


## brian joshua

basta naay muingun nga "madawat ra kay love nko ang girl. i will give her another chance" kay patyon nko diha dayun...

----------


## crazy_monkey

na! naunsi naman tawn ni!! di mada ning ingon ani oi.. hahahaha.. lisod gani tag trabaho naa ta diri samot na naa tas gawas layo sa atong mga higala ug pamilya nya ana-on lang kas imong hinigugma? tsk tks tsk.. lami paapilon sa sunod SAW na salida ning ingon ani. hahaha..

----------


## deks

Familiar ang story..gugmang gi*tay!

----------


## ryan22

> basta naay muingun nga "madawat ra kay love nko ang girl. i will give her another chance" kay patyon nko diha dayun...


LOL relax lang bro..

----------


## brownie

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


Over.. From the moment na ngpakasal cla, dapat ang wife kybaw sha sa iyang baruganan.. preposterous kaau na ang reason na "k mingaw lang sha ug palami".. kinsa ba gud tarung babae mka huna2 ug inana.. aw ug inana man gali na, mao nana k tawag ug "ang gaba dili magsaba"..

----------


## angel_pyroRAPTOR

kadaghan na bag bulyagon ui...wa njud mapili na tarong na bae...maypa na tao ko sa panahon ni korry...

----------


## Vedelle

lisura ani gyud...wew

----------


## kapeman

daghan pa tarong. yaw lang mo ka lose hope hahaha

----------


## ritchepaul

Di baya lalim nga kitang mga lake nag trabaho sa gawas para maka alingkawas sa kalisod atong pamilya nya si misis mag kiniri lang sa uban...hahay!

----------


## Jefr0x

na timingan lang bro nga ingon-ana ila misis..ug ingon ana jud ang gilatid sa ilang kapalaran mao nang ingon-ana ilang sitwasyon.

----------


## yiennahs

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


that is never an excuse
once a bigaun, always a bigaun

----------


## bojaxx24

Sakita ani ou.. kalo.oy sa bana...  :Sad:

----------


## cRoSs_eYed_cYcloPs

mao na lisod sa lagyo. di jud mada. kana seaman sige man sad na ug Dock ug lain2x nga PORT.. hehehe.. given naman na. So kaning mag minyo ug seaman nya magpa-blind2x wa juy ayo. daghan sad ko kaila na wife sa seaman daghan sad ug laki. So patas ra. 

sa mga girls - lisod jud ng seaman o ofw. unsay gamit sa minyo if di raman mo magkuyog. 
sa mga boys (seaman/ofw) - ay nalang sad pagtuo nga kamo ra kibaw mo duwa.. hehehehe... 

muliko man gani ng duol unsa na kaha ng lagyo.. =)

----------


## joop

maayo ana sa dili pa mobalik or molarga para trabaho ang usa ka sisid marino, a month before kalingawan na niya ihap ang
balahibo sa iya kumander ug kulang gani inig balik ibig sabihon duna lain mi hungkab sa maong tinakban ug inampingan sud-an,lol

----------


## poche

Speaking of technology today, i plan to make a device pareha sa ubos:

" Sensing /alarm device para itaud kang misis"  dghan cguro mamalit nga mga bana nga mgwork sa abroad..

palit sad pud ko ky naa ko pud plan abroad.

Mao ni iya task:

Mao ni ang alarm message ai kng psulod pa: " Warning: Intruder entering the holy hole "

kng gbJ pa: " Warning: holy hole has been sucked "

kng gterjak na: " Holy hole has been massacred"

kng ngul-an na(si pare) ddto sa holy hole: " Intruder has successfully invaded the base: you lose "

kng naa pa next round, mao ni message " Try again?"  :2funny:  :2funny:  :2funny:  :2funny:

----------


## Vedelle

i know this is very painful to the husband...and its not her husband's fault that he has to leave his wife just to support their daily needs..i know her husband just want to give the best for his family...i also understand the wife's situation..although its very wrong for the actions that she takes..but if she really cannot control herself...and she really wanted to do it with somebody else..just make sure you're not going to be pregnant because the more it will complicate things..and when your husband gets home talk to each other and if you think that you can handle your finances if both of you will just work land base...so be it...to stay away from temptations...

----------


## ice_cream

kani nga kahimtang bro tinuod ni,,,sauna ingon nila seamanloloko,,karon seaman niloko,,,kung ang rason niya kay nagminyo aron mag kuyog, mabaw ra na nga rason...kung nahibaw an man nga nag binuang migo magpasalamat ka kay samatang sayo pa nahibaw-an na nimo nga dli siya angay uyugan sa hangtod,,ako migo seaman sad minyo na pod,,lisod na au ang panahon karon,,just go on lang, ayaw lang pag huna2 ug mga negative kay maalaot ra sab ka...this is the reality everything is possible.

----------


## jesse5648

well, imature pajud na ang girl, wa siya ga huna2 nga iyang bana gimingaw sad niya??

para ragod na nila ang gibuhat sa iyang bana, unsa diay gusto ana niya mag cge lang silag kyug :Huh:  bahalag mag lung.ag

silag balas basta mag kyug ug mag******* lang sila pirme??

ug makaanak na sila, unya wa silay kwarta :Huh:  bahala nlng sad gihapon??

grabe naa juy mga ingun ani nga babaye oi nga di kabaw mag huna2, , ,

gatoo cguro nga gapahayay ilang bana didtos gawas, , ,

----------


## cebu_doki

buy vibrator diba ??

----------


## Rakizta

ang ang naman og si mister tag iya kong wala siya pero kong nibakasyon lang diay unya nabinlan si misis di iyaha gyud to .depende sa sitwasyon man na siya ..

----------


## yvonne6

situations like this makes me think usahay, unsa man jud ang mas importante? there are couples who are together and both working locally or ang bana naa ra diri ga work but sige lang gihapon away kay budget is not enough. we all know kung unsa ka importante ang kuarta and this is the usual reason nganong molarga or mag ofw ang usa ka pinoy. but then ug molarga na, naa lang gihapoy rason ang mahabilin. obviously, its just a lame excuse sa nagbinuang. wala man sad gud intawn taw mo angkon nga gibigaan man gud ko while wala ka mao nag binuang ko. what im saying is, i try jud na ug justify sa taw ang iya nabuhat bisag sayup pa na. magkalisud, himuon pa ug sala sa uban. depende ra jud na sa taw ug unsaon niya mag divert iyang attention para molabay ang adlaw nga busy siya ug dili ka huna2 ug binuang. if u have kids, take care of them, clean the house, cook, go to the gym, do groceries, chat, go online, play games, countless activities you can do and before you know it, nilabay ang adlaw ug perti nimong kapoya. ug single ka, do the same, find a job or mag business ba kaha ka para busy ka. dili ingon nga abi wala ang bana, mo adto na hinuon sa bar, makig tagay2 sa mga barkada, nagpa duol sa temptation ang mag ingon ni ana. dili ta mga santo so dili magpaduol sa kalayo kay mapaso niya ta

----------


## edoy

na preggy si misis bisan ug wala si mister - 
kung akoy bana simple lang akong tubag : ok rana love, mao nay gi -ingon ug wireless technology bisan wala ko diha, pwede japon ka mabuntis......isang himala !!!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## fleur_66

Mabaw ra kaayo og rason ang wife, murag ang iya bana pa maoy gipakasala nganong natintal og nabuntis siya sa lain. Kung nagduha duha ang bana pa test siya arun mawala iya doubts kung iya ba gyud anak ang gibuntis or baog ba siya. If he finds out nga di siya ka produce then maybe it's about time nga buwagan niya kay mao pa gani pagsugod nila na tempt na.

----------


## lolzXD

Basin conceived by the Holy Spirit ni oi. Judgmental mga taw dah hahaha

----------


## OmegaRed

aguuuy nag milagro na pud d i si misis..... its a miracle, no father its coat saver

----------


## God'sWarfare

basin wala ra jud siya kahibaw kinsa ang papa sa baby kay daghan siya ug nakachurva..  :Smiley:

----------


## Pussifier

> buy vibrator diba ??


ang uban matrona brad di namadala og vibrator kinahanglan na og jackhammer  :Cheesy:

----------


## rickflag

This actually happened to someone I know.  Seaman pod siya, paglarga niya 2 pa ila anak, paguli niya 2 years after 3 na ila anak. WTF.

----------


## St_Michael

Luoy pub bya especially sa point of view sa naa sa gawas. Us OFWs risk a lot to provide for the family. Both sides exposed sa temptation ang nilarga ug ang nagpabilin.. Basta dako ayo risk. Know a lot of personal friends on both situations na nka sala sa pares.

----------


## maddox_pitt

quite a few of my cousins are seamen...
Nay isa nila malas ayo sa bayi
Opisyal na sa barko akong ig Agaw pero way kwarta nig uli coz his wife would only splurge his money... Pati milk sa mga bata ako g uncle and auntie pa ang mupalit..
Ang pinakapait Kay Nay uyab ang bayi na lain
When he met an accident and had to undergo surgery, iyahng wife wala jud nilihok para makatabang sa bills man lang...

Pero I'm relieved my cousin finally got to his senses.. Buwag na sila Ron..
Ug karon na nuon siya nakapalit ug ford fiesta, house and lot etc.. Things his kids deserves

----------


## reindon

hahahaha nag katol man gud na cia kailangan na haha wireless talaga

----------


## rickflag

> quite a few of my cousins are seamen...
> Nay isa nila malas ayo sa bayi
> Opisyal na sa barko akong ig Agaw pero way kwarta nig uli coz his wife would only splurge his money... Pati milk sa mga bata ako g uncle and auntie pa ang mupalit..
> Ang pinakapait Kay Nay uyab ang bayi na lain
> When he met an accident and had to undergo surgery, iyahng wife wala jud nilihok para makatabang sa bills man lang...
> 
> Pero I'm relieved my cousin finally got to his senses.. Buwag na sila Ron..
> Ug karon na nuon siya nakapalit ug ford fiesta, house and lot etc.. Things his kids deserves


mao ni uyon ko aning Divorce jud kay sa mga cases nga ingon ani unfair baya kaau sa offended party.

----------


## myLADY

mao na ron, its a huge NO NO for me gyud bahala na magkalisod ra dri bsta uban lang ta sa tanang problema ug kasakit. ky if dman gani c misis ang makakita ug laen c mister pd makasugat ug mga tentasyun.. 
pero sa case ana imuha TS, about reason anang wifey kamabaw sad ana nya pagka babae oi she's not worth to be the mom of the seamans kids..

----------


## PebblesandKisses

tsk. this is painful. luoy pud sa husband oie.

Resist temptaion lagi.

----------


## dvinedc

sa kanta pa.. napakasakit, kuya eddie..

luoy pod hubby...

----------


## s3thk

butangi !!!! bcn gpa dala ra ang similya sa bana? hehehehe

----------


## emailroy2002

Looya sa laki oi, nag trabaho para sa asawa nya gi traydor...

wa nag harakiri ang lalaki tS?

----------


## maxwell80

Sa una seaman loloko, karon seaman niloko na. Pero ang luoy ani kay ang babae kay sigurado wala na siya allotment, kadagko na ra ba sa sweldo sa mga seaman karon,

----------


## cebu_doki

buy lang unta vibrator hehe

----------


## imyourninja

para sa uban lageh daw kai 'absence makes the heart go PUNDIR'  :Cheesy: 

manoktok and biga sa 'uban' pag layu.. louya lng jud sa bana nga naningkamot ug trabaho nya nagpa buang2 ang asawa nga nahibilin.. bagag nawng. tsktsk.

----------


## tikotakz

mao naka lisod.. hahauuuu

----------


## Inbesebul

depende rajud na sa imong ma partner in life. lalaki o babae, basta nagb*ga alkanse jud ang nagtinarung. kanang mga tao na mo rason lang og "gimingaw mangud maong nangitag lain ka thor" SUS binugo rana. para lang naa silay mairason. maski pa unsa nang mga rasona, pero nakig s*x ka sa lain SAYOP jud na! labi na minyo na. 

babae o lalaki na nagbuhat og ingon ana, ila pud unta huna2-on kung unsay bation sa ilang partner kung magbinuang sila. kay kung sila raba pud ang binuangan magkamatay pud sa kasakit.

put ur shoe in your partners life before mo buhat og mga sayop. ana lang unta ba. huna2-a lang unta kung WHAT IF sila ang na ingon ana. kapoi kaayo nang mga ingon ana oi. binugo. basta lang na *tg*n mong duha hala sige kiyod! gipalihok man ang naa sa ubos! dili man ang utok.

----------


## skeptic_rob

in ani na mga aswa karon dli na ka pugong ila g bati kung wala si mister...

----------


## mypoinky

kani nga butang sayop man jud ni bisag unsa pay rason..sayop jud...haaaayyyyyy...sus ug pwede palang unta mabilin ang kuan s laki...ahahha...sulod lang s ref...

----------


## umpa-lumpa

> kani nga butang sayop man jud ni bisag unsa pay rason..sayop jud...haaaayyyyyy...sus ug pwede palang unta mabilin ang kuan s laki...ahahha...sulod lang s ref...


dili sd mu sugot si mister nga ibilin lang ang kuan niya....

dili na siya ka kiat sd dd2...lols

----------


## gotnowheels

bagaa gud nawng ni misis ani...

----------


## Vanillaskies

Mao mga seaman, ayaw mog pangasawa ug gwapa. Maypag mangasawa mog tihik, maau pa mudala sa inyu kwarta.

----------


## Eddie.Garcia

Dli lang seaman dapat mag bantay tanan OFW, labi na ang wife separate ug puy anan sa parents.. pina ka sakit ma dunggan nimo, imo mismong anak mo ingon nimo " Pa , yaw nalang uli. kay buntis na c Mama." na hitabo jud ni in real life sa among kauban sa previous nako company...  and so many sad stories sa mga OFW amo ma dunggan more sad ng MMK or MApakailan man stories...

----------


## psychologic

gipanamkon sa lalang si misis d i...

----------


## ellechica

kadakung problemaha!

----------


## Inbesebul

maski kinsa asawa o bana basta way tarung pangisip magbuhat jud dautan

----------


## jeremy294

Walay may laki ani sakita..... :smiley:

----------


## rickflag

kalouy pod ni mister, di baya lalim nang seaman. imagina pila ka buwan bawod ra jud imo makit-an unya binuangan lang ni misis. mao nang pro divorce jud ko para sa mga kaso nga ingon ani. kana ra bang magbinuang kung buwagan mao nuon dako ug baba motiyabaw, ako amigo pod nga babaero mao nay nahitabo gibiyaan sa asawa dangoyngoy lagi.

----------


## barbiedol85

mao na giingon napakasakit kuya eddie...ang dalawang anak bakit ngayon ay tatlo na...

----------


## gamatoy

unsaon na lang gyud na na problemaha....buhata na lang unsay angay buhaton....

----------


## BoyUtog

gi ahak sad ani oi.. maka sapot..

----------


## bellah

pagka paita,ahw ngita na lang lain si mister...

----------


## Reichsmarschall

Dili ni immaculate conception? hahaha.. Bitaw uy. Way ayaw ang asawa. Dapat buwagan.

----------


## BRADFEET

> hahaha, atut ba ani. Bai asa ang girl naa dri sa cebu?



hahahah ...lol can i speak baliko na english?? Hehehh bitaw...i think your interested sa girl because your asking where she lives hahah lol.. Im thinking what you have thingking :Smiley:

----------


## superidol

ahw! blessed with the holy spirit ang show?  :evil:

----------


## domzgnrlover86

mao nai gi ingong ga uros2 ang biga ni misis...pagka luoyang mister.. ug maadto sa puntong nabuntisan sa naka bunal2 ni misis, samot ang kasakit ana...

----------


## real_matrix24

instant daddy.... makakanta sad ug... murag ako.. murag dili....

----------


## Kyukies

luoy ang guy... paeta sad aning bayhana oi..

----------


## andyzuba

dili ko kadawat ana TS.. hehe

----------


## NAN_WEN

...ahh kana klaro nanang bayas... ni duwa gyud ug laing FIRE si misis..hehehehe yay ka!!! ^___^

----------


## Passport

To err is human
to Forgive is divine

the world is slippery...when wet  :Cheesy:

----------


## oAizeNo

Aguuuuy! Paeta sd ani oi! Unsa kha palusot ni misis ani!?

----------


## Passport

> Aguuuuy! Paeta sd ani oi! Unsa kha palusot ni misis ani!?


sapagkat kami ay tao lamang...  :Cheesy:

----------


## Mald|3Ta

paksit!!!

nanamkon sa lalang sa unod nga gahi  :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

> paksit!!!
> 
> nanamkon sa lalang sa unod nga gahi


balaknon kaau si mommy.. 

unod nga gahi pero basa lang...

 :Wave:

----------


## vahnhelsing

duha ra jud ang hinungdan ani.. milagro ang tanan o gipamabdosan ug dili ingon nato.. :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

> duha ra jud ang hinungdan ani.. milagro ang tanan o gipamabdosan ug dili ingon nato..


aw kung milagro.. mag dagkot ta ug kandila ani boss

kung di ingon nato... pasabot nimo.. di ingon nato nga buotan noh?  :Cheesy:

----------


## vahnhelsing

milagro jud na boss kay nagdagkot na ug kandila.. giugsok jud ug pinapook pagkadagkot
mao nagmilagro..  :Cheesy: 
ang di ingon nato, usahay kumpare na este kapre diay.. :Cheesy:

----------


## centaurus

..most common to happen wla man gud online video sa barko madala ra unta to online sssxxx and most effective magpagama ug metallic panty lock with combination code pra dli ma tintal ang uban.

----------


## vahnhelsing

matang tang na ang metallic panty lock nimo miga.. :Cheesy: 
daghan kay mayng laki manangtang ug ingon ana.. hahaha

----------


## Passport

> ..most common to happen wla man gud online video sa barko madala ra unta to online sssxxx and most effective magpagama ug metallic panty lock with combination code pra dli ma tintal ang uban.


ipatahi na lang kaha na bah.. para maserado ang gate to heaven  :Cheesy:

----------


## <SMILE>

Aw seaman
kuyaw man pud na sila,
every port report man pud na,
dali ra kaayo to kakita ug gipuli.
Luoy lang ang bata ining sitwasyona.

----------


## Passport

> Aw seaman
> kuyaw man pud na sila,
> every port report man pud na,
> dali ra kaayo to kakita ug gipuli.
> Luoy lang ang bata ining sitwasyona.


patas rang agi boss tirong..  :Cheesy:

----------


## <SMILE>

^^ Mao, daghan kaayo kung kaila
nga seaman, mga dokirok kaayong dagko
gangisi lang pirme. :Cheesy: 
Sa middle east pud mao lang gihapon,
puwera lang sa mga buotan, mga naa sa hospital
pa gyud ilang mga partner.

Pero daghan pud ko nakita nga mga lig-on
mostly mga religious, maorag maoy bond nila
sa ilang mga asawa, nindot gihapon sila bisan ug
nagkalagyo. :Smiley:

----------


## Passport

in fairness, bilib pud ko sa misis ani.. kay wala gyud sya nagpatental ug abort sa baby.. 

doble na iyaha sala kung gi abort pa nya

----------


## point!lovu

HAHA. choya gd ani.

wa si Mister pero naa si Baby.

hulog ng langit. awoonsaba ?  :Cheesy:

----------


## James Uy

dili ko kadawat ani maunay nag minyu, for more deep level of commitment

----------


## Passport

that's normal nowadays!

----------


## nausicaa

Luoya both parties oy... Sad to say but true.
Haaay, ang kaminyoon nga naman.

----------


## THE KID

tingalig na sudlan na jud na before ni larga c mister...hehehhehe

----------


## Passport

ngano diay? Requirement diay nga naa jud si Mister para mu preggy si wife?

----------


## joop

it's a miracle?................

----------


## geo25

immaculate concepcion

----------


## oAizeNo

paksit c misis ig abot ni mister!

----------


## Passport

just as the song goes.. sapagkat kami ay tao lamang...  :Cheesy:

----------


## hdayono

2007 pmn d I ni nga post haha... Anyways di kl mkadawat ana ueeee... Mangita kog lain... D gyud ni kasaligan ning mga babae nowadays

----------


## hdayono

Pare pareha rag storya sa akong uyab... Nakig date ug manager *****a ue,.. Hahay

----------


## prukutung

okaaay raaana.... basta ikaw lang pud bawos lang.. hahahahah..

----------


## Passport

mas lisod kung si mister ang preggy bisan wala si misis

----------


## jover

mas lisud gyud cguro kung preggy si misis ug dili kang mister  :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

parehas ra na boss ug namungga ang imong saging maski wala ka nag atiman..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vahnhelsing

^may man na ang saging kay dili man na upahan.. :Cheesy:

----------


## Passport

> ^may man na ang saging kay dili man na upahan..


haha.. wa tingali ka kabantay ana mga baylehan sa kabaryohan boss.. mao nay upahan sa mga lalaking hubog

----------


## vahnhelsing

^aw sa inyo.. :Cheesy:  na unsa naman ning kalibutana, bisan dili mosukol birahan. Bisan dili init pasingotan.. :Cheesy: 

ONT... sakita ani nga kaagi, muna-muna ug trabaho, maabtan nalang nimo daghan naka ug anak bisan usa ra pagbiya.
Ang utang sa tindahan naay polard bisan walay baboy.. :Cheesy:

----------


## aljy

AKong masulti ky byaan nya wlay sukod sa baws......

----------


## Passport

> ^aw sa inyo.. na unsa naman ning kalibutana, bisan dili mosukol birahan. Bisan dili init pasingotan..
> 
> ONT... sakita ani nga kaagi, muna-muna ug trabaho, maabtan nalang nimo daghan naka ug anak bisan usa ra pagbiya.
> Ang utang sa tindahan naay polard bisan walay baboy..


mao nay klaro giingon nga dangog ang kalibutan...

----------


## silent-kill

na buntis man gali si Mother Mary bisan virgin pa  :Wink:

----------


## vahnhelsing

^ah lahi sad to.. :Cheesy: 

kining ila kay sobra pas milagro...

----------


## Passport

> ^ah lahi sad to..
> 
> kining ila kay sobra pas milagro...


ang super milagro boss.. 

kung mabuntis si mister...

----------


## raboy50

Sige nalang oi kay ang sunod ana kay imo naman sad

----------


## Joseph Ratzinger

Immaculate conception? hahaha...

----------


## Passport

imolang conception

----------


## joop

ka maayo lumpungon lapdus ikog sa pagi,lol

----------


## Passport

di kamao si misis mag pills

----------


## reeses

lol stupid, gpa lau gni ang Mr. pra mahatagan og good life, nya mg ana pa, tsk3x, annulment/divorce dyn, dli gud good ang reason, very stupid, ai lagot, lol

----------


## Scott Bernard

Aw, kung mao nang mahitabo, mangita nalang ug Brazilian ang seaman nga bana.  :grin:

----------


## Rakizta

legal separation is just around the corner kong mao ni mahitabo

----------


## enopian

ang kuyaw kun mobawos ang husband.... magdala sad ug iyahang lalaki hehehehhehehe

----------


## ExtraHot

> wahahahhaha.. ikaw bai lonely ka? hahhahhahaha - dili na bro hehehe pass ko ana adto lang na sa uban dra hehe
> 
> naa diay ko nalimtan ug add, ani ni mga bro for three years sige sila toot ni misis kadto uyab pa sila wala gyud withdraw wala jud mausik sulod gyud permi coz gusto sa guy mabuntisan niya ang girl para sure na ma iyaha pero nakasal nalang cya wala pa gihapon na buntis ang girl, what if ikaw ang guy nya incapable diay ka makapabuntis sa gurl, sugot nalang ka nga naay lain mitampo total d ba-og man ka? can you forgive her? are u willing to start over again? 
> 
> true to life bya ni mga bro dili ni true to lie


dili jud bro! that is not acceptable!!!

----------


## pohpay

grabeha jud ani bah, namiga! nganong nauso naman jud ning infedility karon?! ngano??!  :Tongue:  ug ako'y laki akong buwagan ang babaye uy, ka-swerte ras hinampak kung ako rang palabyon iyang gibuhat nga naningkamot man gani ta ug nisakripisyo sa ubang mga butang para dili magkalisud ang pamilya, hinuon tagbuon pa ta'g dakong tiyan nga inuwagan sa asawa.

----------


## tikotakz

buwag nah dretso... dlikado paka masakit ana... ang AIDS na lang ang hunahunaa broooo

----------


## firestarter

Naa paba diay lain buhaton? Bisan unsa pay rason, naay anak 100 kabuok, naay tanan-tanan.. buwag gyud padung. unsa gud dugayan.

----------


## daphne27

haahahah basin si mister ng lingaw2 pd sa iyang trip

----------


## ricon

buwag jud dretso! naay daghan nagsayal nya presko pa jud! way hinungdan ang mga babay nga di kasaligan! mas maau ipapaak sa iro!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## MariaRafflesiaBlu

mabaw rkay ang rason sa misis pra mahugawan iyang pagkababae.

----------


## Passport

sometimes when we touch...  :wink:

----------


## Bugart-bugort

> I know someone na gwapa, bata, sexy, ang iya husband(ex) naa sa Saudi ng work, naa na sila usa ka anak. Sige mi ug party ato, ang iya bestfriend is my GF(ex), sus every bar and party na maadtuan maduolan jud sya ug laki lagi nya dili mansad tawon mudili! Grabiha ato niya lagi! Pag-abot sa iya bana naturally daghan kaayo sya nadunggan pero gitulon lang niya wala sya nituo but there was one time na nabasahan niya ang message from one of her boys! Mao to nakigbulag ang husband gidala niya ang ilang anak. That was four years ago, just saw her last week, still the same her, gwapa and sexy. Rumor has it na mahilig gihapon sya. hahay. Ang kaluoy pajud sa husband coz they were married and had a child pero never ang girl ni BJ niya, dili man ganahan ang girl! Sus kay pagbalik niya from Saudi, maayo naman kaayo muBJ ang girl! atut! gitudluan diay sa uban! faet!



sus animala sad bayhana.. wa na lang unta nya gBJ iyamg husband mao ra jud na ingnan diay?hehe.. 
Ont: bitaw daghan na nahitabo ingon ani sa ato-a jud.. tungod aning temptasyun jud...

----------


## skeptic_rob

in anha gud na bro ug sis basta mag agi na lain partner ..labi na ka fling2x suki kaayo 3yrs or more than 3years aw inlove gud anha babae labi na maayo mo dala relasyon ug lawasnong kalipay mintras wla pa si boss seaman

----------


## didi_tsai

Cousin nako and mga kaila ingon ani ang case. Dili seaman ang mga bana, ang usa taiwan trabaho IT ang usa vet naa sa new zealand. At first okay kaau ang relasyon, halos everyday mag storya sa phone.. Tinood mingawn jud kay after a year naka uyab man ako ig agaw ui. Nalooi ko sa laki. pero nalooi sad ko sa ako cuzin murag kasabot ko nganu na ingon ato cya. syempre sa kamingaw. lahi ra bya jud nang naa sa kiliran perme. 2 ila kids puros girl.. Basta kay karon, dako na ang kids and from time to time maghatagan ang laki pero sa mama na ipaagi.. nya nakauyab nasad ang laki didto nana pud sa saudi ron. while ako agaw naka trabaho na and wala nay uyab pero mao lage, feeling dalaga gihapon.

----------


## kuberme

Agoooy! Basin naay dili inato sa ila hahaha

----------


## princemike

> seaman si mister, toa sa gawas galawig, dako ug sweldo :mrgreen:
> 
> si misis, gwapa, sexy, bata pa..bilin sa pinas, way lingaw.. 
> 
> kung ikaw ang bana madawat kaha nimo nga buntis na imong wife inig abot nimo? ang reason sad sa wife ngano naki pag toot cya is gimingaw lang cya ug palami, in the first place mao daw nag minyo sila kay para magkuyog na permi nya karon biyaan lang, mo survive ra man unta sila kung naa ra sila dri mo work though they wont hav much compared sa sweldo ni mister..tinood ni nga situation mga bro..


alibys... kung di molarga nya magkalisud ang pamilya ang laki dayon mahayon kay dili good provider... uso namn gud ni na ang babae na ron ang mangaliwa. naunsa naman tawn ning world oie.

----------


## zHun

paita sad ni ui...maka huna-huna man sad tag di mag minyo ani.
daghan na jud bae nga d masaligan karong panahuna..
naunsa naman ang ubang bae ron magpa takmag naman dayon.
naa pa kahay bae kasaligan ron?

----------


## Equinox

kanta nalang ug "napakasakit kuya eddie"..

----------


## rr_sipat

Lisud najud ron panahuna wala nay mapili, sauna kasagaran mga laki ra ang magluib, karon, PATAS na hasta pud bae...PRAY lang jud ta nga dili madala sa tentasyon™

----------


## mcwell

kung ako, byaan naku ako bigaon na misis.. its invalid reason man tungod gimingaw xa.. anyway, its consirable na i work far from her para sa future namin but wat she did.

----------


## ydn|c

excuse me dili tanang babae ing.ana, ang ubang babae manimaws labi na kahibaw sila ilang bana nga seaman kay nakagamit ug laing babae sa gawas.. pero buot hunaon, ang laki way kahadlok manggamit wui, ang mga babae naa sad kahadlok sa karma

----------


## t-mac

basin gpadalhan lang ug iyaha..hehe bitaw, kadaku na sala ana..hehe

----------


## reutreve

Bastos nga klase sa babae bro ti aw muna dli bj sauna karn maau na ma umuma nag 45

----------


## ohohoy

lonely is the night when i'm not with you, mao nag nakamao ug BJ, hehe..

----------

